# Toronto Density



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

The late 'Toronto v.s. New York' thread (locked at it's zenith of intellectual conversation, for shame) has inspired me to start a thread dedicated to revealing this dense downtown core. Toronto suffers from an image crisis; those who have only seen pictures, even those who have been once or twice, are unaware of it's full breadth.

So here goes, and I apologize for not actually taking any pics, believe me I'd like to. So it's google-dee-do for you.








































































































































as you can see, I'm going for unusual shots of T.O.

more to come later.....


----------



## goonsta (Sep 11, 2002)

algonquin said:


>


I can see the density clearly.


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

This thread without any doubt contains the BEST Toronto pictures I've ever seen. Amazing! Good job Toronto forumers! :cheers:


----------



## bluga (Oct 13, 2002)

where is this taken from? Is is open to public?


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

I love this city. One of the best in the world!


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Great compilation.

I always liked this aerial which only captures a small piece of the waterfront and heads north to a spot between Bloor and St. Clair. Imagine if all the other hubs/skylines could be viewed all at once (eg. North York, Eglinton, St. Clair).

It's too bad the sheer breadth of the dense areas cannot be captured. I'd love to see everything over 20 storeys jammed into the same footprint as downtown Chicago. It would be an eye-opener (which of course will not be acknowledged) :fiddle:


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

@ Bluga - That pic, I'm guessing, was taken from the Manulife Building, which I beleive may be approximately 50 stories. It held a record once for being the tallest concrete something in the world at some point. Look it up.

@ Hillis - wow! thanks for giving this a boost!

@ Elliot - whered did you get that photo... is that a scale bar in the corner? very nice


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## canuckbanana (Dec 30, 2003)

Bluga: That pic is taken from the outdoor patio of Panorama, a bar/lounge on the 52nd floor of the Manulife Centre. Kind of pricey but the view is worth it. I suggect going on a weekday because they charge cover on weekends.


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah that's One York Quay which is just under 400 feet I believe.


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

algonquin your beloved thread was reopened for participation! 
Sometimes threads need a rest! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=139152


----------



## Gemstonematrix (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Rainier Meadows said:


> algonquin your beloved thread was reopened for participation!
> Sometimes threads need a rest!
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=139152


I promise I'll be good...

@ gemstonematrix - WOW WOW WOW... thanks for the contribution


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

This one really impressed me!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Toronto's so bootiful.


----------



## Shafick (Jun 21, 2004)

*Awesome and Amazing Toronto..!*

:nocrook: :booze: kay:


----------



## jtownman (Jan 31, 2003)

Holy shit.... Awesome pics guys. I have never really seen Toronto like this before. .... :eek2:


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

http://skyscraperpage.com/gallery/data/547/2507presskit_photo_12_full.jpg

Great pic, the left side of the photo looks awesome


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Convinced me.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

^Very nice pics.. They look a bit old though. Here are some newer ones 
The often seen Financial District..(see if you can spot 1 King West hehe)










And then the rest.. (notice nodes of density along Yonge street)









The Cityplace Condo development project will add 20 new towers into this location.......
It will eventually look like this...


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

Sweet photos


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

Is the girl on the balcony available?

Hillis, the 4th shot in your post, taken from a chopper:applause:...that's the real thing!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Great pics guys i have been waiting for a thread like this ever since i found this site


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

this city rocks !! 
such a nice skyline , and a lot of greenery on a lake shore : wooooooooooooa


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Wow. Look at all those commie blocks


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

thats what i was thinking 
but huge looking city


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Matixvolta said:


> Wow. Look at all those commie blocks


Don't worry there are dozens of tall glassy buildings going up


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

"Commie blocks..." . 

Standard response from over-rated cities (is every forumer from Sydney under the age of 20?) Here's your own backyard. Fair amount of fugly downtown.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

hey, there's nothing wrong with calling them commie blocks... Toronto has it's fair share of ugly architecture.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Toronto..is amazing this is by far the best thread of the city!


----------



## M. Brown (Jul 5, 2004)

Toronto is growing on me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

Toronto is very diffrent from north american cities, most north american cities have thier downtown highrises in one area, but Toronto has highrises all over the city.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

OMG! I never realized how dense the city is! I swear to god I will never bash this cities skyline ever again!


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^I will hold you to that. 

It is very astonishing to see some of the density that goes on through out the city. Driving down the DVP on a nice day can be spectacular.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

yeah the drive down the DVP can be nice.


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

mg: really cool pix, what a density!


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow, you're showing Toronto very well. This is one of my favourite cities now


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

splendid scenes of steel, concrete and glass!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

RafflesCity said:


> splendid scenes of steel, concrete and glass!


....and green


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

some more


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

wow! those might be my faves so far


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

damn those last 2 are good.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

They were taken from first canadian place


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

This pic is Lucky's hopefully he doesn't mind.
North Toronto (North York City Centre)

U/C- Cranes everywhere and the pic is not even long enough.


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

Wow!!!!!!!

Its like New York in some of the picutures.Great jog.Your photos do real justice to Toronto.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

Fantastic photos of toronto, keep up the great work.  
north york (above the 401) needs a landmark building now that the skyline is levelling out around 30-35 stories.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

here are some I found on SSP... thanks to the photographers (whoever they may be)

this one is from the CN Tower... this view completely leapfrogs over the central core to show the St.Clair and Eglington nodes, with North York looming in the background.









here are some rare skyline angles...










this one shows the core up to Bloor St.




























the CN Tower really fucks with the scale on this shot...



























Midtown...




























thats it for now kiddies


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

How about a sit in the park?


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

holy shit :uh:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's a movie that someone shot at the top of the CN Tower which pans around.. interesting. From 2001. You must download quicktime to watch movie. 
http://ebbe.schultze.person.emu.dk/foto/ca-us-2001/cn-udsigt.mov













*Holy shitz...*


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

lets bring this tread back from the dead


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

It was too good to die. Hopefully some of the people who posted pics here will revive them.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

i dont think any of these have been posted


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

For the World
From Delirium 


Waterfront


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

Damn straight!


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Holy shit, this thread makes me really want to visit TO, never been there before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

great


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Skybean and Dr. Joe...

those pics are really indispensible... they cleary indicate why Toronto is the highrise capital of NA (aside from NYC, of course)


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

I must spoiled by New York City because I'm not too impressed. Toronto seems clearly far behind Chicago in the skyline department.


----------



## doady (May 23, 2004)

lokinyc said:


> I must spoiled by New York City because I'm not too impressed. Toronto seems clearly far behind Chicago in the skyline department.


Not surprising... Chicago has almost twice the population after all.


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

Great density shots.

So thats where the other 1500 12s+ buildings are. Hidden behind the 8-9 very tall ones.


----------



## Lucky 24 (Aug 10, 2003)

lokinyc said:


> I must spoiled by New York City because I'm not too impressed. Toronto seems clearly far behind Chicago in the skyline department.


Toronto does have more skyscrapers (buildings of at least 12 stories) than Chicago but Chicago is far ahead of Toronto in terms of buildings of at least 500 feet in height. And Chicago probably has the best skyscraper architecture out of any city in North America.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

For me this is the best pic of the skyline although it bypasses the big boys


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

here are some recent shots of North York, courtesy of kman. Keeping in mind that North York is suburbia, I say these are impressive.


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

doady said:


> Not surprising... Chicago has almost twice the population after all.


Not really, but that's another debate altogether.


----------



## Rockefeller (Jan 1, 2005)

Chicago does not have nearly twice the population of Toronto


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Vanman said:


> Holy shit, this thread makes me really want to visit TO, never been there before.


That's what it's here for :cheers:


----------



## Peter The Great (Sep 28, 2002)

The major cluster in the CBD is very impressive, but the concrete blocks to the North make me want to vomit. Same goes for the lakefront. I agree with those who say that Toronto lags far behind Chicago.


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## Lucky 24 (Aug 10, 2003)

2 pictures I took in late November:










This one is a bit blurry because this was probably the 6th pic I had taken with my new cam, but you can still see how dense the city is. I will have to try and take this picture again.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Delerium @ SSP


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

We need more views like this one:









1713 X 1196


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh. My. God. 











































:runaway:


Controllable Webcam of Toronto's DT core. (Goto Financial District preset and ZOOM out)
http://www.toronto.com/feature/238/


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

I hope this thread never dies


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Skybean said:


> The Cityplace Condo development project will add 20 new towers into this location...


Are there any plans to remove the Gardiner Expressway when the Cityplace Condos go up? I know that there has always been a large contingent in and out of Toronto government that wanted all highways leading to Downtown to be removed (i.e., Gardiner Expressway and Don Valley Parkway.)


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

excellent photographs !


----------



## BuffCity (Jul 29, 2004)

*progress*

while there seems to be quite a focus on the waterfront development here, has anyone of the TO crew looked into what Buffalo has proposed for its waterfront?

-750mil USD project to make it one of the nicest on the great lakes.

http://www.skyscraperpage.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=61788

worth looking at.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I just found this huge pano. It's a few years old and the hole in the middle is obviously filled in with some building. It only shows a small area of downtown T.O.










How is it on the street? Again, another pano that's a few years old. This area looks much different today. The building underconstruction is now complete at 40+ stories.


----------



## sa-dreamer (Oct 24, 2004)

wow! neat groundlevel pano!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

here is how the square looks now 

















































































































around he corner









dundas square when metropolis is finished


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Dundas Square is already radically different from what it was last year! Wow, surprising!


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

The new Pepsi ball at Dundas Square...i like it











Back to density....I dont know if these have been posted or not.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

more


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

kudos to You are to Blame and DrJoe..... fantastic Toronto fodder here!










fantastic! The problem with TO is that it's clusters are too big. You can't possibly fit it all in a nice skyline shot, unless someone here rents a helicopter.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

here are some more, thank you Clam Dude


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

From the toronto forum


















scroll to the right ------------------------------->


----------



## friendlyneighboor (Oct 20, 2004)

Is Toronto one of the densent cities in North America?? You bet!!

However, the funny part, Toronto has plenty of parking lots and undeveloped land, one would have to take a ride a top of the CN Tower to comprehend the entire amount of open space. Example, Cityplace, Harbourfront, North of CN Tower&Skydome, all around downtown.
The good news, many projects are proposed and underconstruction. Thus resulting in less available land and an even denser Toronto!!!!
I was just on top of the CN Tower with family. Wished I had taken some pictures and put them away. Would be nice to compare 10 years from now.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^Well, over all Toronto is dense but it also has LOTS of space that is undeveloped. Downsview is a huge chuck of land that is undeveloped. There is also the Portlands area which too are vacant.

There is alot of open and undeveloped space in TO that is just waiting to be developed.


----------



## friendlyneighboor (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes and the good news, there is development in place which is swallowing up so much empty space. There's a reason why Toronto is well represented(amount of forumers) in this forum. The place is a buzzing mecca with so much going on!!


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

Yes, evil parking lots. I guess that their won't be any significant parking lots along the harbourfront or downtown in 20 years (good guess eh, since the parking lots accross ACC already have 6 condos (inc. pinacle) being built with more planned).


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

friendlyneighboor said:


> The place is a buzzing mecca with so much going on!!


well said. Very well said.

I must say this is one of the best threads....


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

google-dee-doo

















































wow!

























































check out www.topleftpixel.com.... this guy is amazing


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Live Webcam









This is one of my all-time favourite pics of T.O.









No.. Not live.. but close to it. :sleepy:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*New Pics*

The Esplanade









Canyon
























































I'm sorry. That' wasn't high enough... to 1400 ft!!


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Unbelievable pics....
I have to admit Toronto reminds me alot of my home city of Chicago (thats probably blasphemy). Been there a couple of times and had good experiences.


----------



## SpatulaCity (Mar 17, 2004)

> I have to admit Toronto reminds me alot of my home city of Chicago


I have heard this a few times and no one has ever given reasons except for silly superficial ones like they're both on a lake or are similar in size. I'd be really interested in understanding what some of the deeper similarities between the two cities are. Do you mind quickly sharing your observations here?


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

^I've heard people comment that from say the Sheraton, on to bloor, that it reminds them of Chicago.


----------



## SpatulaCity (Mar 17, 2004)

thanks, but that doesn't help! That's a big chunk of downtown with tons of variety. Anyway, I don't want to get off topic so maybe someone can fill me in another time.


----------



## yournewmayor (Jun 23, 2004)

Yo! T Dot O has it all in a row! This is a hot collection of pics - it really shows off the town. Me and my squad were laughing at how long a strip dundas street is, the joke was how we never got lossed getting around Toronto because Dundas street was ALWAYS right around the corner - hehe(laugh! right now!) NEwayz, Toronto is a place where Diversity and cultural representation are promoted and viewed as important in weaving the fabric of the city... I digs that! I met plenty of people that were as pleased to share the city with me as I was to visit! Gotta luvit... Big ups to Roach A Rama(aka the Garden of Eden), Moses, and all the other T.Dottaz who looked out for a brotha... EZ


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Sphere Vision*

*This is a composite of downtown Toronto, Centre Island and lake Ontario, put together from photos taken from the CN Tower skypod, 443 m above the ground.

Three rows of 18 photos (54 photos total) were used in the composite. Final processing was about 8 hours on a P3/1GHz/1GB*


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Street Level (Right Click + SAVE)*



























































































50km away










Further.

55km




















:rock:


----------



## 416 (Sep 11, 2002)

Those are awesome! The last really shows how large Toronto's skyline stretches.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

courtesy of You Are To Blame


----------



## npinguy (Apr 15, 2004)

*MY...GOD...*


i BOW DOWN to this thread...........

:eek2:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank you for your kind words.

The true skyline









Courtesy Delirium from SSP



























Midtown


----------



## Tri-City Guy (Oct 23, 2004)

Sweet pics of the T.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

pics from Lucky24, with his permission..

the former city of North York... suburbia, Toronto style















































Downtown


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

Toronto is fantastic, I love the CN tower!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

amazing toronto


----------



## M. Brown (Jul 5, 2004)

It kinda looks Asian.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^ Really, how so if I may ask?

There are alot of signs in Toronto in different Asian languages but other than that, I don't really see the connection.

Many Asians would say that Toronto looks American. It is all a matter of perspective.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

1 King West never looked better. Have to do something about those wierd bubble things at the bottom of the pic though.


----------



## M. Brown (Jul 5, 2004)

Homer J. Simpson said:


> ^ Really, how so if I may ask?
> 
> There are alot of signs in Toronto in different Asian languages but other than that, I don't really see the connection.
> 
> Many Asians would say that Toronto looks American. It is all a matter of perspective.


This pics looks likes they are of Tokyo or something. They are the only ones that look Asian though.


----------



## Lucky 24 (Aug 10, 2003)

You know what M. Brown? I thought the same thing when I was editing those pics. The madison centre really has a cool tokyo look to it....I think that's why I have always liked that building.


----------



## SF2ID (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks dense enough for me. Thinking of moving here, does anyone know the crime rate in Toronto?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Homicide Rates*



SF2ID said:


> Looks dense enough for me. Thinking of moving here, does anyone know the crime rate in Toronto?


Toronto, Ontario, Canada
Averages from 1992 to 2001
No. of Victims: 78 
Rate per 100,000: *1.74*

Source: http://www.statcan.ca/Daily/English/031001/d031001a.htm#tab3ftnote1


New York, New York, United States
(2001) Rate per 100,000: *7.2*

Detroit, Michigan, United States
(2001) Rate per 100,000: *10.8*

Source: http://www.morganquitno.com/met01rank.pdf

The homicide rate in Toronto is* even lower* than the Canadian average.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Since this thread has been bumped... I might as well post two more shots












An older shot


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

there is so many pictures in this thread so my bad if anyone has already posted these.


This isnt super density just nice street level stuff


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Rockefeller (Jan 1, 2005)

SF2ID said:


> Looks dense enough for me. Thinking of moving here, does anyone know the crime rate in Toronto?


The crime rate should not be a concern to you. Toronto is very safe large city but like any city, u should always use common sense expecially at night. In DT Toronto there are Panhandlers that are annoying (most just sit on the sidewalk) but they are not as persistant as the beggars in SF (more mobile)


----------



## G_DOG (May 1, 2004)

SF2ID said:


> Looks dense enough for me. Thinking of moving here, does anyone know the crime rate in Toronto?



maybe you should come for a visit in the summer there is always something 
going on ,it might make a big impact on your decision !


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

..


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

SF2ID said:


> Looks dense enough for me. Thinking of moving here, does anyone know the crime rate in Toronto?


forgive me for being horribly stereotypical by making such a grand assumption, but you may like to know that Toronto has a fantastic gay neighbourhood, one of the best in the world I'd say.


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

SF2ID said:


> Looks dense enough for me. Thinking of moving here, does anyone know the crime rate in Toronto?


toronto is one of the safest cities in the modern world. crime is probably the last thing you need to worry about toronto. :yes:

those are some mouth-watering pics btw..... nice to see that skinny-ass king st tower all done.


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

algonquin said:


> forgive me for being horribly stereotypical by making such a grand assumption, but you may like to know that Toronto has a fantastic gay neighbourhood, one of the best in the world I'd say.


why are you bringing up gay neighborhood when he asked about crime rates?

church st is cool but the castro is better.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

sean storm said:


> why are you bringing up gay neighborhood when he asked about crime rates?
> 
> church st is cool but the castro is better.


because he's from San Fransisco  nothing to do with crime


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## BrizzyChris (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice density, but I just find Toronto's skyline so boring to look at.


----------



## cicarra (May 29, 2004)

Dense enough. But I want more!!:yes:


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Skybean said:


>


Amazing shot. From where was this pic taken.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

I think this thread needs another revival.


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

mg: Amazing pics!!!! The city center looks quite dense


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

*new skyline shot (not including North York)*

photos by TB, pano stitch by You are to Blame


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Ah. You found it. This was buried under hundreds of threads. I simply gave up trying to find it without the search function.





























And how could you show true density without this shot?


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah I just used Yahoo, typed in...skyscrapercity toronto density...and there it was.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

algonquin said:


> photos by TB, pano stitch by You are to Blame



The problem with that is it cuts alot of buildings off...you can see what it looks like un-photostiched, it isnt look as smooth looking but atleast it doesnt get rid of buildings.


----------



## Gemstonematrix (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

@ DrJoe

I was looking at the 1st pic and then second... wondering wtf was going on... then realized that it was patched together cutting off a big chunk of downtown.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank you for pointing that out. Here's another set. I found the last pic to be breathtaking.




























:hammer:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

OMG! I just opened this pic..didn't realize that I've never actually opened it after saving it to the comp... GOOD LORD!!!!!


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Fantabulous!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Yonge + Queen


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Hillis said:


> @ DrJoe
> 
> I was looking at the 1st pic and then second... wondering wtf was going on... then realized that it was patched together cutting off a big chunk of downtown.


I stiched it but just notice that i it cut out a big chunk, maybe i forgot to add on the photo's or something.

Great pics by the way skybean


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

I tried to stitch it together properly too, and it did the exact same thing yours did in the same spot.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

maybe this will make it up to you guys, not perfect but here you go

*SCROLL ----------------------------------->*


----------



## Gemstonematrix (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

^ wow


----------



## clam_dude (Oct 19, 2003)

yeah, that last one is great


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

Yowza!


----------



## doady (May 23, 2004)

Gemstonematrix said:


>


Whoa this picture is amazing. It doesn't show as wide a view as the others, but maybe that's why it looks so good.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank you Delirium from SSP.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Delirium @ SSP






































Beyond Downtown


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Where is this









this is one of the rare times i have no idea where the pic is from


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

You are to blame said:


> Where is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pic is taken from somewhere near Yonge and Wellesly looking south east. I wouldn't be to surprised if that street visable in the bottom right corner is Wellesly. St. Jamestown is just to the left.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

best thread ever


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## SICZ24 (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is a pic I took last summer from the rooftop of my buddys condo downtown.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"The pic is taken from somewhere near Yonge and Wellesly looking south east."


Close...I would say it's taken from Gloucester...slightly off Yonge. In fact, i would guess the excact addy as 30 Gloucester...an old 60's highrise converted to condo.






KGB


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

North York City Centre


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

toronto in 2004

*SCROLL ------------------------------------------------------------->*


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Back with some more


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Scotia Plaza is such a beautiful building! Awesome color, design, everything. The old Bank of Montreal building is taller but so boring.


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> The old Bank of Montreal building is taller but so boring.


Have to disagree with you on that, but everyone has his own aesthetic sensibility.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

North York


----------



## partybits (Apr 29, 2005)

I have to say, you have much more appreciation for just how dense this city is and all you have to do is look north of the CBD.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

That's true.

This is NOT downtown.....






























KGB


----------



## B.Tinoff (Aug 26, 2004)

Great pics KGB.

Where were they taken?


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

St Clair.

I prefer ST Clair to the other non-downtown areas like Eglinton, NYCC, etc. Subway, streetcar, nice collection of urban street front with a base in the 1920's, suplimented with nice stuff from the 50's, 60's, 70's, and newer. And it has a prevailing restrained upscale urban feel you won't find anywhere else....not even downtown.





KGB


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

_Arise....._









*June 25th, 2005
*


































































































^Parking lot here is the future location of the Ritz Carlton Toronto -- 53 stories.


----------



## SpatulaCity (Mar 17, 2004)

good god... these downtown areas outside of the immediate core need some serious help. It's like a sea of parking lots with a couple dozen buildings sticking out.

I thought this thread was to show building density...


----------



## Cmeansbsktbl1 (Jul 4, 2005)

i love toronto its my favorite canadian city


----------



## partybits (Apr 29, 2005)

Those parking lots are being swallowed up at an incredible pace though. You should have seen how much parking there was only 10yrs ago before this boom. I always love parking because I don't see a bland opening in the city but a future opportunity for developement.
Thanks for the pics Skybeam. I like the pic of where Ritz is going to be. Will look great to see Simcoe Place and Ritz right beside eachother. Poor RTH is going to be blocked out though..lol


----------



## SpatulaCity (Mar 17, 2004)

^ regarding parking lots, I think the same way... opportunity. But this is a thread dedicated to showing Toronto's density and urban character which it has in abundance - I don't see why Skybeam would post photos of parking lots regardless of future development. And there are a million of those bloody pics from the CN Tower that show up everywhere... it's enough, I think. Of course, this is my opinion and people are free to do what they want...


----------



## seb5990 (Jul 3, 2005)

i want more pictures from actually walking around the streets of Toronto, especially with all the new construction.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

seb5990 said:


> i want more pictures from actually walking around the streets of Toronto, especially with all the new construction.


then this is the wrong thread for you, this is about density in the city not a tour.

There are pleny of photo tours that come up in this forum of toronto and in the torontro forum so go to those threads such as this one http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=231659


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, those shots were taken recently, you can see things under construction such as the Canada Life building.. it is what it is. I'm not trying to deceive people here. The reality is that there aren't too many places to view the skyline.. only from the CN Tower thus most of the shots are from there. I've been trying to find shots from other locations, but it's very difficult. 

The last shot is actually taken from within the CN tower elevator.. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Ok, I've found a few more. Hopefully these are more to your liking. 


























































This is the greatest shot of Toronto I have seen yet.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 22, 2004)

Skybean said:


> This is the greatest shot of Toronto I have seen yet.


Heh, at first I mistook the wing of the plane for water, and I was scratching my head regarding the perspective of the shot, until I finally realized that downtown wasn't half-surrounded by water.

Though if you envision the wing as a continuation of the lake, then the shot looks even cooler.


----------



## SpatulaCity (Mar 17, 2004)

> Well, those shots were taken recently, you can see things under construction such as the Canada Life building.. it is what it is. I'm not trying to deceive people here.


ok... I never suggested that at all.

But this is a thread dedicated to density, right? Where's the density in this pic:














> The reality is that there aren't too many places to view the skyline.. only from the CN Tower thus most of the shots are from there. I've been trying to find shots from other locations, but it's very difficult.


there are tons of places to get shots of the skyline! The islands, across the valley at Broadview, Panorama on the 51st floor of Manulife, Casa Loma, lots of areas in the westend, etc.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Skybean said:


> Ok, I've found a few more. Hopefully these are more to your liking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these are all amazing especialy the second to last one.


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

Great pics


----------



## BTTO (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow this is a great thread.. thanks for everyone who contributed to it!
Toronto is for sure becoming one of the world's greatest cities!!


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

Awsome density !!! Go Toronto!!! I love how that tall skinny brown Building looks too !  that 1 is like 220 meters plus right?


----------



## Rockefeller (Jan 1, 2005)

Chino_waro said:


> Awsome density !!! Go Toronto!!! I love how that tall skinny brown Building looks too !  that 1 is like 220 meters plus right?


275 meters


----------



## partybits (Apr 29, 2005)

SpatulaCity said:


> ok... I never suggested that at all.
> 
> But this is a thread dedicated to density, right? Where's the density in this pic:
> 
> ...



Did'nt notice the first time I saw the pic, but see the large parking spot on the top portion of the pic. That will be the home of the future Festival tower. That would go a long way to making that particular shot looking more dense
As for the parking spots at the bottom, yeah that does'nt really help the density thing. I say, give it 5yrs and it will be built up!


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

Toronto has a great skyline and 
Damn that tower is pimp ! Im feelin envious >( I want a tower like that in Panama city!!!!!  :sleepy:


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

I would like to mark a belated 15,000 view celebration of the absolute best pic thread in this forum with a photo that says it all.... courtesy of Skybean:












>


^hot damn!!! It's the Sao Paulo of the north!


----------



## Buster (Sep 1, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^
Talk about a city with a dual-skyscraper personality!

South of Queen: North American skyline

North of Queen: South American skyline


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Panos.










From the Holiday Inn Rooftop Patio


----------



## MainDiish (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice pics skybean.. Toronto is a remarkeable city...


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^Not alot of people seem to recognize that.


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

partybits said:


> Did'nt notice the first time I saw the pic, but see the large parking spot on the top portion of the pic. That will be the home of the future Festival tower. That would go a long way to making that particular shot looking more dense
> As for the parking spots at the bottom, yeah that does'nt really help the density thing. I say, give it 5yrs and it will be built up!


And I believe the Ritz-Carlton tower will be in the bottom right parking lot, no?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

^Indeed that is correct. The parking lot to the right of CBC headquarters is the future site of the 53 storey Ritz Carlton.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

where is this


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"where is this"


Bathurst & Steeles area?






KGB


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

odin from the Toronto forum


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## M. Brown (Jul 5, 2004)

Havent seen this thread in a while.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Nothing like some moving pictures to glimpse the density. There's lots of brief QTs here. 

http://www.fotosearch.com/ATB410/can117/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

pwnage


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

booyeah


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow t dot is chock fulla talls mate! There must have been a lot of farkin cranes in the sky back in 60's and 70's! :eek2:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Check out the cranes


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Toronto 2010


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

Toronto esta muy largo holmes!! Very impressive, Toronto just kind of snuck up on everybody. It is dense as dried peace of ostrich turd :tongue4:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Obviously this shot is slightly distorted..


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Chicagostyle (May 12, 2005)

Toronto is growing to more highrises going up to create an urban orchestra and skyline. However this city would be even more beautiful if highrises were built along the lake as in Chicago.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

^ true.

Edit:


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

We need a supertall in the CBD, around 400-500m. This would create a beautiful effect.... since there is a lot of development around the CN tower, thus creating two "peaks" in the downtown skyline.


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

I was driving along Bloomington Road waaaayy north of the city and saw, courtesy of the high elevation of the road, something I've never seen before.... the "almost complete" skyline of Toronto including the Scarborough, DVP/401 and North York clusters... as well as Eglinton south to the lake.

Has anyone stumbled across such a photo??? The magnitude of this "skyline" is astonishing and impossible to document from most vantage points.

This POV would certainly explain why Toronto tops Chicago in the high-rise department and completely blows away most U.S. cities, Vancouver, Calgary, Sydney, European cities etc.

Quite astonishing.


----------



## Trump_87 (Feb 4, 2005)

^^^^that picture is beautiful


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

WOW :runaway:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

those pics would be perfect except for the shadows caused by cloud cover. Damn clouds, what are they good for anyway.


----------



## TO_Joe (Jul 22, 2005)

IMO, I think what Toronto needs the following:

1. Bolder, distinct and futuristic architecture -- high rise, low-rise, subway stations and bus shelters, etc. I think the lack of bold and great architecture gives Toronto a boring image.

2. Further density can be achieved if we stopped caving in to NIMBY. We don't have to chop down all the trees and raze all the houses and turn it into Sao Paulo -- we wouldn't want that anyway -- but we can achieve a mixed, varied, treed, safe and great street life interesting city if we stopped some of the small-minded interference. 

For instance, the arguments at the hearings of the 2 apartments at Bedford and Bloor against the 30 and 40 storey developments were ridiculous -- that is a major street corner on one of the city's major thoroughfares and right across from a major subway junction -- and what they would be destroying in place are a decrepit 2-storey Booster Juice / Country Style (donut), Harvey's (burger chain) and a temporary surplus merchandise store.

3. We have to get a total regional government (GTA) with teeth. We have to preserve the greenbelt and farmland and stop the sprawl and the land speculation. Concentrate growth back into the city through redevelopment.

I am all for someone smart and shrewd to make a buck -- but sometimes that needs to be stopped. We are destroying some of the best farmland in Canada to plop single family houses and concrete highways. That's a tragic waste.

4. Build the subways -- and accept the realpolitik to allow it to happen. 

The Eglinton line would make more sense from a traffic perspective but because of the landownership and density along the Eglinton corridor, there is no easy speculative upside on the land. 

Fine -- then develop the Sheppard line to York University and through to Scarborough to the town center, and densify the neighbourhoods (that should make a good buck for the current owners and developers).

At least this will stop the speculative sprawl further to the fringes like Milton, Whitby or Newmarket.

5. Toronto currently has pretty good street life -- even if that is not too photogenic on a forum like this. But I think we should encourage it even more -- for instance, make it even friendlier in the newer high density neighbourhoods like North York, and that most sterile of all trendy places, the Harbourfrount. More cafes, small boutique shops, neighbourhood pubs, better layout (Yonge Street corridor is very unfriendly and unwelcoming to walk along with the strip malls, retail storefronts broken by offices or apartments).


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

SCROLL----------------------------------------------->


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

The pictures you come up with Skybean are crazy.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

is this taken from Casa Loma


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

toronto through the haze


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

just a few more


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

*...*



Hillis said:


> :| Yea.. .


.... Sorry to offend you, but look at the pics above your post, Does that not look smoggy? You can barely see off into the distance. Plus, I said It Looks like, not is.


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

Especially the one with the Rogers Center. I dont know how you can say it does not look polluted..


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

The pick of Skydome looks like it is zoomed in quite a bit and that tends to give off a smog type look. Umm but yeah Toronto gets smog but not even close to that of the cities you mentioned. BTW half of that crap comes from the US, most notably Ohio.


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

Wallbanger said:


> .... Sorry to offend you.


It's quite alright, you didn't.


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

SkyBean... always loved that view from Wellesley south to King... and it's only gonna get better...












Density+


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Very nice work elliot! Sapphire looks incredible. And I see you've included the new fish building.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 21, 2005)

waaaaaaah! ^^ amazing! i hope it all materializes


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, nice job Elliot, I can't wait to see all those projects get started.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

M. Brown said:


> the mods might as well make this thread a sticky.


yeah, and kudos to whoever started this thread..... what a top-notch forumer he/she must be. Stupendous!


----------



## M. Brown (Jul 5, 2004)

Besides Cityplace or whatever its called, how many of those are going to get built?


----------



## partybits (Apr 29, 2005)

algonquin said:


> yeah, and kudos to whoever started this thread..... what a top-notch forumer he/she must be. Stupendous!


LOL! Too funny


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

1 pic


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Looks like someone made it up some building. I have a widescreen laptop.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 21, 2005)

i have a widescreen laptop too... no need to scroll muahahha

GREAT shot/find skybean... nice new perspective to toronto. great thread.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

elliot said:


> SkyBean... always loved that view from Wellesley south to King... and it's only gonna get better...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Need to update this picture with 48s / 700ft Cadillac Fairview. It seems like with so many proposals, your renders become obsolete weekly. 

Jam the dual 700fters Ritz and Cadillac Fairview here. The East-West skyline view will be incredible. 









Cityplace -- inc. Signature Tower / 700 ft Ritz / 700 ft. Cadillac Fairview / WaterParkCity /West Harbour City -- just to the west side of the big pole.

BTW: Here's my submission for this week's urban photo contest:


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Skybean said:


>


incredible.


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Re: obsolete

The key with this finger-painting hobby of mine in Toronto, is never, ever flatten the Photoshop layers... 'cause you'll always have to add something. Besides, I thought you'd notice Festival Tower was missing anyway.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

This thread is amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Preston_guy (Dec 31, 2004)

I adore Toronto. These photo's are really fantastic and make me want to visit again. I was there in March but may go again in the summer. That into-the-future picture was really great elliott. I love the look of the Trump Hotel, can't wait to see that beast for real


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

RoCP (x2), Murano and others are missing from that pic. But at some point density is density. Need the same pic from farther north (high angle) to fit everything in.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a feeling Murano will be starting construction soon, in the paper it said it was under construction but when I walked by the car dealership was still there. It's one of my favourite projects and I can't wait to see it go up, definately a good filler.


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

I'm confused a Murano. I actually bought a unit in the taller tower, but heard they might be building them together? But then I heard otherwise. Too many unsubstantiated claims.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

It is unwise to compete with a monster


















*
The CORE*


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

My God, Toronto looks so good :eek2:


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

Fixed the contrast and sharpness of the "core" photo's you posted SB, hope you don't mind:

http://www.urbancanada.com/temp/toronto_core.jpg
http://www.urbancanada.com/temp/toronto_core2.jpg
http://www.urbancanada.com/temp/toronto_core3.jpg
http://www.urbancanada.com/temp/toronto_core4.jpg
http://www.urbancanada.com/temp/toronto_core5.jpg
http://www.urbancanada.com/temp/toronto_core6.jpg


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Apologies to SkyBean (or photographer of record)... I added a slice from one of those pics to another so we have a slightly wider view. Bloor to Front including BCE.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Toronto looking very good indeed. Wonderful !!!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

18 Yorkville and surrounding area


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

Search google.ca for "Toronto Density" and this thread is second


----------



## M. Brown (Jul 5, 2004)

What are you torontoians going to do for the one year anniversary for this thread. This thread was started oct 31, 2004.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

M. Brown said:


> What are you torontoians going to do for the one year anniversary for this thread. This thread was started oct 31, 2004.


Wow, has it been a year already???


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I suppose we could go on posting more pictures.

When the CN Tower is this far away... and you still have highrises, you know that it's dense.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

wow..... goooood job. Toronto`s so beautiful.


----------



## Gonzza (Oct 6, 2005)

Good job. 
The CN tower is so awesome, to bad they charge extra for going up the shuttle.
Toronto has got one of the best skylines in the world, i can tell.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

It will be packed in a few years..


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

I love this pic. 
Great thread.


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome shot! :uh: :eek2:


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

I LOVE this tower! It's SO slender and beautiful, IMO.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Skyline Growth


----------



## aCeTraDaMuS (Dec 12, 2002)

cityplace is rompin up the west side


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

its amazing how small 1 King West actually is compared to the larger towers...it looks really large in some pics. But in the last one here compare it to the Scotia Bank!!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## sudburyboy (Nov 28, 2005)

Its funny because when you stand next to 1 king west it looks so talll!


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Thats some kool photos!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

It's my avatar :O


















Cheers!


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Yesterday, I went to the CN tower and took some pictures of Toronto's night skyline. Here are some of them.


----------



## Goku (Aug 27, 2005)

i really enjoy Skybean pics, i also like last set of pic, this thread is one of the best T.O thread...Go Job to everyone who contributed 
Long Live T.O


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2005)

I think it's nicer than New York, especially now that the twin towers are gone.


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

holy mother, this city is more than it is exaggerated


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm lovin dis thread!


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow, pretty dense.


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

The ultimate pic hunter is back on the case.

Tune in soon for som (not SOM) astonishing revelations.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

I love this building


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

fat 'n ugly... why the love?


----------



## clam_dude (Oct 19, 2003)

500 Posts!!!


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

what a fantastic looking town!


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

I took some more pictures of Toronto.  

























































I added some more pictures.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

skyscraper03 said:


> I took some more pictures of Toronto.


Yes! Look at that density!

nice pics


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Skybean said:


>


every once and awhile someone posts a photo that is the essence of this thread; this here is one of them. And of course, it was posted by Skybean.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)




----------



## BTTO (Apr 20, 2005)

proud quebecer!! :yes:


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 2 for the road (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Great pics like always


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Wooowee! Toronto's gettin' hot!

Yep, the photos are amazing as always, guys, and more and more the photos are something new and different. Let's keep that up 

-thryve


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Not that dense.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

^^hmmm you've not been there lately?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Judgying from the pic posted by 2 for the road, it look like a micro NY.


----------



## Andy.\\ (Mar 16, 2006)

:eek2: WOW


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow. Dr Joe, prescribing the goods!



















Incredible.


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Today, I took some more pictures of Toronto after school with my new camera! (Sony DSC T9)


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

That large lowrise Cityplace building is using some majorly big-box/commercial-looking metal cladding there... woowee! Oh well, I understand what the architect was going for, but it really does look like it's off of an old Tim Hortons or maybe even a warehouse... haha (See below...) Also, I like the new view of that one shorter HVE that I've never seen... it's a nice rectangular shape amidst all the curving forms:


----------



## crawf (Feb 11, 2006)

WOW, Toronto looks fantastic!!!!!!!!


----------



## CKID (Jan 11, 2006)

Man Toronto is so KICK ASS!!! I LOVE THIS CITY :eek2: 

2 MORE YEARS TILL I CAN MOVE THERE !!!!!!!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

^^ where are you from?


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

I posted 3 pics that I took last week.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice!! Great additions!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

It seems like some people on SSP have misconceptions with the size of downtown. For those with SSP accounts, it may to wise to refresh memories / provide schooling there. :cheers:


----------



## Canuck (Sep 11, 2002)

Skybeam, did you take this picture or know who did?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

keep em coming... this is easily the best thread on SSC


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Amazing








Dencity-Bluish street is Spadina


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

I love it


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

CrazyCanuck said:


>


Look at the water.....amazing


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

the city looks amazing at night


----------



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

*my first post!* I love this thread..wow all the pics are amazing!  I remember I took alot of pictures of Toronto before, just can't find them now. Like of the ACC, _the Skydome_, Union Station, Eaton Centre. 
Toronto's the best


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's a RoCP update..


----------



## cmj2k2 (Aug 20, 2005)

why does this skyline get so much love? BLEH. thats what i see.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Scroll>>>>


























BLEH


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

There’s a real density only in the center of the city but the situation will completely change in a few years


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Skyman said:


> There’s a real density only in the center of the city but the situation will completely change in a few years


obviously you have never been throughout Toronto.


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Here's a shot from this morning of Spire trying to join a piece of the skyline. With 17/18 floors to go it will dwarf the 40 storey Pinnacle in the b/g on the left... and be dwarfed by the bank towers. Those boys are just too big.


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

Skyman said:


> There’s a real density only in the center of the city but the situation will completely change in a few years


This pic here is far away from the centre, on the other side of the city:


----------



## Waterloo_Guy (Feb 12, 2006)

Skyman said:


> There’s a real density only in the center of the city but the situation will completely change in a few years


You have never been to Toronto.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Keep 'em coming, folks!! Amazing shots! We should compile a book of them and
put the official touristic photo books of TO to shame!


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

The completed pinacle center will have a quite decent effect on that last pic.


----------



## Waterloo_Guy (Feb 12, 2006)

Roch5220 said:


> The completed pinacle center will have a quite decent effect on that last pic.


Especially if the rumors are true!


----------



## Waterloo_Guy (Feb 12, 2006)

Taller said:


> Keep 'em coming, folks!! Amazing shots! We should compile a book of them and
> put the official touristic photo books of TO to shame!


Those books piss me off, and all the post cards too. For most cities it wouldn't be an issue, but it makes a huge difference with Toronto.


----------



## Andy.\\ (Mar 16, 2006)

wow is all i have to say to that last picture


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

for some reason its hard to get a veiw of one king street west when your in the city.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Ahh of course Zanzibar...where the girls never stop


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

that last pic is amazing... not many pics from that angle


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

In that last, yellowish photo, look at the difference that Pinnacle Centre and 18 Yonge make!!!

-thryve


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Today, I triped to Toronto Islands and took some pictures. I posted some of them.


































































Camera : Sony DSC-T9


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

HDR


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Skybean, EXCELLENT photos! Did you take the two season shots from that same downtown location looking out King West? SPECTACULAR!!
Ditto to Skyscraper3. There is a lot of talent in our group. :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The first 2 show a perspective I haven't seen before. I like how Humber's getting it's own little skyline. Nice photos.


----------



## G_DOG (May 1, 2004)

crazy views down king st!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

No, all were taken by someone with a suite on the 41st floor of 1 King West. 

Here is perhaps the greatest shot I have ever seen of Toronto. I am surprised that I did not post this earlier with the 4 picture batch. But here it is. (Also posted a few hours ago in the Toronto forum).


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

Man...I had to make a double take on those shots looking west along King....didn't make sense until I realized they were zoomed quite a bit. Really lets you know how Humber Bay juts into the citys shoreline quite a bit.

Nice quality exposures too.






KGB


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Breathtaking, Skybean. The best!! Never stop posting, man... you get the best
pix of TO.


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow, that view of King sure is different...


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

That last one is a classic!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## cazswell (Apr 13, 2006)

^^^
skybeam, how old are those pictures? There's one of the old streetcars in the first picture!


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

^^Well post 2003 for sure.. There's Maritime Life and Pantages tower both up (built in 2003)
Edit: So is Radio City, and Jazz therefore this is now-ish.. 2006.. But something tells me this is current, sometimes people would rent one of the old streetcars and ride them around...


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Thanks to WZ1 for this photo


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Skybean, if you don't throw this into the UPC I will stop posting here.


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Holy Smokes!!! What a awsome pic!!!


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

CrazyCanuck said:


> Skybean, if you don't throw this into the UPC I will stop posting here.


Nice


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

^^ That picture is amazing, where was it taken from?


----------



## Andy.\\ (Mar 16, 2006)

oh my gizzle THATS AN INSANE PIC


----------



## AmherstMan (May 25, 2006)

Nevermind. All I ment was that at SOME angles the eluson of high density appears. Also old cities like Toronto use to have wide streets. 

Well anyway look at this


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

this one churns my butter:


----------



## Pozerifik (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Hogtown (Oct 23, 2004)

AmherstMan said:


> well... in actually Toronto only looks that dense because of the street planning flaw. When Toronto was built it had wider streets. When skyscrapers began to be built they made the streets thinner for more room.


thats one of the wackiest things Ive heard in a while...where do you get this stuff?


----------



## Cartwheel (May 16, 2006)

I just read through this thread and all I have to say is that Skybean is my hero. Utterly stunning pics all the time. Thank you, I've had a great day browsing your Toronto photographs.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

^^Ofcoarse....Skybean's the don of pics


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Yep, Skybean always posts great pics.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"Toronto was built it had wider streets. When skyscrapers began to be built they made the streets thinner for more room."



Actually, it's the other way around. Here's a big hint...when Toronto was was built, there were no cars. Streets were widened to accomodate them. Jarvis is a good example...this once fabulous street was only a 2-lane carriage road. lined with huge trees and massive houses. After WW2, all the trees were cut down and the street widened to 5 lanes. Basically, most streets that origionally had large set-backs were used for street widening.






KGB


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

One thing is for sure, AmherstMan has never been to Toronto. I wonder which
Amherst he comes from? I looked back a few pages but couldn't find the original
entry.


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

Oh wow!

This is impressive:


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^^ Marcanadian, you post great pics! Do you take most of them yourself?


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

That pic is amazing! 


Wow!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Taller said:


> ^^^ Marcanadian, you post great pics! Do you take most of them yourself?


I don't take any of them  But I will in the future since I'm taking a photography class next school year. I just type in "Downtown Toronto" or "Toronto skyscrapers" in Google, then I find a load of pics from various photo sites. As long as I don't need a license for posting them, I do it.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"Marcanadian, you post great pics! Do you take most of them yourself? "


That pic was posted back on page 33...one of the drawbacks of such large threads...we start repeating ourselves.






KGB


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

it was worth a second look...


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

That was a sexy pic


----------



## xuite (Apr 29, 2006)

Just love the Toronto pics.My future city of residence.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

When you live in a city, you get familier with it, and it seems less dense. This is not the case in Toronto!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Hopefully these haven't been posted before. I don't feel like going through all those pages.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

And nobody posted after these?! WONDERFUL.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

From niwell at SSP.
Hopefully he doesn't mind.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

The second last pic....is insane


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Jaye101 said:


> And nobody posted after these?! WONDERFUL.


Your not a nobody!


----------



## v:zero (Aug 8, 2005)

wow! Toronto is really booming!


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

holy [email protected]#k


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Toronto is freakin awesome, I love every picture I see of it, and they makes me love the city even more.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

wow our cities growing.. i love skybeans pics where there animated im guessing very pleasing to the eyes lol


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

This is an amazing pic

*SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


Travis007 said:


>


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

That is one sexy picture.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

That pic is too nice


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Travis, if u took that I might have to come to your house and give you some kind of reward... LMAO...


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Toronto June 2006

Scroll>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Waterloo_Guy (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, the view north goes on forever.


----------



## Smelser (May 13, 2006)

KGB said:


> The typical apartment building of the 60's in Toronto would have been of the rectilinear, slab-sided variety, as opposed to the point tower on podium, or just point tower of today. They were also fairly larger than 8 units per floor.
> 
> St Jamestown was a bit of an oddball, as it used the rectilinear slab-sided design necessitated by the grid street patterns, but it actually got rid of the grid. It was a victim of planners being a tad confused between the "City Beautiful" movement of garden apartments and high density grid patterned designs.
> 
> St Jamestown is very dense...it packs over 15,000 people into an area slightly larger than 1/5 of a square km.



When I guessed 8 apartments per floor I was concentrating on the building closest to the camera, the one with yellow balconies in the left foreground. From the photo, it would appear to have floor plates of about 50 by 150, so it couldn't really be much more than about 8 suites, unless all are studios. 

I am not certain what you mean by "rectilinear", or "podium with tower", but with these new buildings what are the floorplate sizes, and does Toronto put restrictions on floor plate sizes over and above such things as setbacks? In many BC municipalities, but especially Vancouver, Burnaby, North Vancouver, there are "floor space ratios" which restrict the amount of physical space that can be built on a property to some percentage or multiple of the surface area of the lot. In single family neighborhoods it results in homes with no basements, and in townhouse complexes, basements that have been only half excavated because the contractor ran out of FSR. This also applies to apartments and results in reduced or enclosed balconies and smaller apartments. Some studios being built in Vancouver's condo market are now down to 400 square feet, and some even under that.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Courtesy of WZ1


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

^ that pic made me cream my pants


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm visiting Toronto late august/early July. I'm very excited and very impressed with the density in central Toronto and other areas.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What a mouthwatering pano!!! pant pant!!


----------



## AmherstMan (May 25, 2006)

AMAZING!!!:bow:
this makes me want to by a condo and live in Toronto


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

What's not visible in any skyline shots, and only just detectable through the smog in the splendid panorama above, is the North York skyline, about 15 km north of downtown. A couple of dozen 300-400 ft buildings. Below is a picture thereof, its location marked in above panorama by the red arrows, the trajectory of the photo marked by the black.


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

beautiful city!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Pix from this past weekend:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Photo today taken on Bay St looking south from Bloor:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Pix from yesterday:



with a different iso setting:


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Camera : Sony DSC-T9
Enjoy


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice....can't wait to see those p-lots disappear


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Excellent additions! Some nice vantage points from atop City Hall! :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)




----------



## lakeshore (Aug 17, 2006)

here is a pic from Marcanadian:


----------



## lakeshore (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry for that i don't no how to post pics.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

An aerial from a month ago


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

the best view of the city is from the CN tower at night from the skypod looking down at the main cluster. TD centre looks amazing with its lighting at night and city place.


----------



## SpatulaCity (Mar 17, 2004)

> here is a pic from Marcanadian... Sorry for that i don't no how to post pics.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

I reckon this thread should be revived



















Wish this were larger!!!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Ah, that last pic is gold. Almost looks Hong Kong-ish.

Surprised this thread hasn't been archived yet but oh well, just post until it is!

Following photos are from Flickr.

By: Wiebke










By: Hylaride










By: worldwidewebdomina










By: Metrix


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

what that last pic posted by Dr.joe is amazing and never seen a pic of the rogers center red b4 its always blue.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The Rogers Centre has been red/pink every time I've seen it downtown. It used to be a whole variety of colours.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

^^ I don't even like it that colour at all. Probably Rogers subliminal advertising... ugh... Rogers...


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

I can't believe u people r actually calling it that. :sleepy:


----------



## WinnipegPatriot (Apr 9, 2005)

LordMandeep said:


> the best view of the city is from the CN tower at night from the skypod looking down at the main cluster. TD centre looks amazing with its lighting at night and city place.



I hate that view because it makes TO actually look small; as if that cluster is all there is.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Here's some photos I took.


----------



## SICZ24 (Apr 7, 2005)

Here are some pics I took from the island in the summer. Finally got around to posting them


----------



## WinnipegPatriot (Apr 9, 2005)

Incredible angles SICZ24.


Can anyone show me where the Telus building and festival tower will be in this pic?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I added Maple Leaf Square as well. Hopefully you can read it.


----------



## WinnipegPatriot (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks...they will look great in their respective locations!!! Telus and MLS will fill that void nicely! Of course, a few more highrises around them would be great, which, in all probability, we will see in a few more years!


----------



## Vortox (Aug 23, 2005)

nice to see this thread active once again. ^^ i agree all three towers will help spread the density of this awsome city.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

I feel like going downtown with friends and acting like a tourist, stupid questions, and even going as far as calling it Queen Qway.


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

Jaye101 said:


> I feel like going downtown with friends and acting like a tourist, stupid questions, and even going as far as calling it Queen Qway.


i've lived here for 7 years and didn't know it pronouced "key" until this summer...always thought it was indeed "qway"


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

From Flickr again.

by csp1 



















by autumnsheepdog 










by mono1980 










by Smaku


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

omg awsome pics


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

wow how toronto has changed so quick, looking at pics from only a few years ago it looks so different now


----------



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

wow I love that last one!


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

Sweet pics, keep 'em coming!


----------



## BuffCity (Jul 29, 2004)

great photos...good to see the forumers are shooting.

whats up with Tucker?


----------



## Rat (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice pics


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

Toronto i very dense 
I never knew that


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

More from Flickr

by Nathan ! 










by amrja 










by ma-me 



















by EzLost 










by snuggle up & read


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Pics I took today on Yonge Street, just above Summerhill, looking down to Yonge and Bloor St:


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice! This thread contains some of the most amazing pics of Toronto I've seen.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Jaye101 said:


> I feel like going downtown with friends and acting like a tourist, stupid questions, and even going as far as calling it Queen Qway.


I actually heard a middle aged man tell someone the other day that he lived at Queens Qway.... I wonder if no one has ever told him! It sounded so lame...


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

^^ LOL, and I took highway four hundred and one home.


----------



## SpatulaCity (Mar 17, 2004)

don't know if this photo was posted already but it's a keeper:


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

Taller said:


> I actually heard a middle aged man tell someone the other day that he lived at Queens Qway.... I wonder if no one has ever told him! It sounded so lame...


My ex girlfriend said that to one of my friends.. "Oh club Guvernment is on Queen's Qway!" LMAO I don't think I laughed that hard in a lifetime (and yes we broke up after that one LOOOOOOL)


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

People who find "Avenue Road" amusing. :hammer: 


Woah, nice pics.


----------



## newyorkrunaway1 (Nov 21, 2004)

these toronto pictures are amazing!!!


----------



## BuffCity (Jul 29, 2004)

you guys are not supposed to win when heading down the QEW to Buffalo for a hockey game...Buffalo is supposed to win.

What happened?


----------



## Waterloo_Guy (Feb 12, 2006)

From Flickr


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

woow never seen Tronto form that view it always that same old view. 
For the water side


----------



## osb (Mar 7, 2007)

omg what a thread revival. by far the best thread on this forum


----------



## Waterloo_Guy (Feb 12, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## Waterloo_Guy (Feb 12, 2006)

Bump. From Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Pictures I took from Doors Open this weekend. 

From the 54th floor of the TD Centre.















































25th floor of City Hall


----------



## plumbum (Mar 7, 2007)

Future downtown Markham surrounded by sprawl


----------



## plumbum (Mar 7, 2007)

The North York City Centre skyline as of May 2007 --> Still lots of projects to be added.


----------



## plumbum (Mar 7, 2007)

View of downtown flying over Downsview airport


----------



## plumbum (Mar 7, 2007)

Skyline as seen from the Docks at sundown.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful pix. 

Thank you


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

Simply amazing. I am most amazed by the aerial of North York City Centre!


----------



## Mr. Maciek (Jul 29, 2005)

why cant i see most of the photos!!! dammit!!!


----------



## InTheBeach (Apr 20, 2006)

401_King said:


> posted by maldive on ssp


bump.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The Maldive rendering making the rounds... it represents Toronto after the completion of all buildings currently under construction, or proposed..


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't recognize the 5 towers that seem to be south of St. Thomas on Bay Street. Are the first ones those 2 condo towers that are going up on that green in front of the church? I think it's just south of Charles on the west side.

Then there seem to be 2 towers opposite College Park on the west side of Bay. What are those? Then another a little further north.


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

isaidso said:


> I don't recognize the 5 towers that seem to be south of St. Thomas on Bay Street. Are the first ones those 2 condo towers that are going up on that green in front of the church? I think it's just south of Charles on the west side.
> 
> Then there seem to be 2 towers opposite College Park on the west side of Bay. What are those? Then another a little further north.


I think they are Murano & Burano but the angle makes them seem west instead of north.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Also Lumiere is going in there too.


----------



## outbackbox (Oct 12, 2007)

mmmm very melbourne!


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

This thread is back from the dead....

scroll>>>>>>>









scroll>>>>>>>


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Imagine looking north to 1 Bloor:cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

wow, it's really a great city...as all canadian cities.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

more!




















this is what it's all about:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

These pictures make me want to be in Toronto now! Nice shots.


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

such a dynamic city!


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

That's a great shot of downtown.


----------



## kenworth (Jun 20, 2006)

great city!


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

I am possibly moving to Toronto soon =D *is excited*


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ Cool! :cheers:


By GreekMagic 











By SaNTi iTNaS 











By Christo_Mck










By odellte 











By D e e v a 











By Crisp Chin Go Psalm 











By LH86 











By wenzday01 










By Ride My Pony 










By Garry Choo


----------



## PFloyd (Mar 17, 2007)

^^
Great collection of photos!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pictures. :cheers:


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

thanks for posting beautiful pictures!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Time to bump this old thread up with a new photo! Taken last weekend by our member current:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Greatpics folks! :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Here are some I took from Doors Open this week.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/benben/sets/72157605326538263/












source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2528112300


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: A Photographer.


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

I love aerials, post more!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

new shots by our member "current":



current said:


> May 29
> 
> From Manulife


----------



## current (Nov 21, 2006)

May 29


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

wowzers


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow...some very impressive pics. Keep em comin'. :yes: :drool:


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, this thread has come back with a vengeance. Current, those are awesome photos.

This one does it for me:



Marcanadian said:


> Here are some I took from Doors Open this week.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-even/2506420192/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-even/2506418026/in/set-72157603963571599/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/st-even/2464497337/sizes/l/in/set-72157603963571599/


----------



## Scrub (Mar 28, 2007)

*Stormy skyline*


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Some from my collection. 
























































Spot the cranes!


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great City !!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing city! :cheers: Nice place to live :yes:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Great place to be gay!


----------



## Luv2travel (Mar 16, 2007)

Love those latest shots. Thanks Marcanadian.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

These photos are courtesy of Flashpoint. Flashpoint is a Canadian show airing in prime time in Canada and the USA featuring a Toronto SRU (Special Response Unit) squad taking on hostage situations. 






















































Flashpoint is certainly doing a great job showcasing our city. This exposure is priceless and has probably done more for the image of this city than the past 10 years of tourism ads. The power of television!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Those are some great shots. Hell, I'd watch the show only for the skyline shots.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice shots indeed ^^


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

10ROT said:


> Those are some great shots. Hell, I'd watch the show only for the skyline shots.


It's been great for many on this side of the border, because we rarely get to see our own country or cities depicted in a flattering or glamourous way on television. Flashpoint is on CBS in the USA, and is going into syndication in France, Germany, Italy, Spain, the UK, Scandinavia, and Latin America.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I have found it to be a very good show, and their cinematography is wonderful...


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Indeed the density is quite astonishing!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Timmy, I think that show Flashpoint is going to be shown in Australia soon!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Some random shots taken by me over the past few weeks. It's amazing how fast Toronto is growing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice... more please


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ ok! A nice density picture from:
source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2828509802










and by:
source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/digital...7594083532467/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot T.B. :cheers:


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

From Toronto Islands


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Amazing photos, in fact its very underrated.


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Here are some really good ones from flickr. Enjoy! 










by wood.dragon 











by fiedel 











by yasmary 











by bensonkua 




















by Redroom Studios 











by thebigdurian 











by dylanpask 











by aubrey arenas |...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The view from Zip in Liberty Village:









Courtesy of Redromm Studios at urbantoronto.


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

>


This maple leaf on the new city hall is cool ;-)


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

The maple leaf isn't there permanently (as far as I know). During Nuit Blanche (an all-night modern art festival) the windows of city hall were turned into a screen and images raced across them. 
Speaking of maple leaves, though, there is a maple leaf 'island' being built in the Toronto harbour sometime over the next couple years as part of the waterfront revitalization.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

They are going ahead with that? Many people derided it as being cliche, but this re-incarnation of a Canadian stereotype is a welcome one. It's a very urban and interesting manifestation of one of the nation's many symbols. People often argue that Toronto doesn't have any iconic structures beyond the CN Tower. Well, this could very well be it. Especially if it is lit up red using a similar treatment as the CN Tower under went. 

It could have been tacky, but it turned out to be fantastic.


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

From 1000 feet +


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The last one is awesome! Really :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

By Redroom Studios on Flickr.


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

Great moody pic. Looks like it was taken with a telephoto from NY State, as the skyline is seen slightly east of directly opposite.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Here are some pictures I took at a rooftop Hallowe'en party last Friday:



















and on the other side of the rooftop, looking North West:










and North East:


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Great Shots


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Pics I took yesterday from atop the CN Tower. First ones from the first level observatory, and the second ones from the skypod 33 floors higher:














































The city from downtown, north to midtown and uptown, and waaaaaay beyond to North York:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics ^^


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hot humid weather. When I lived in Nova Scotia, I used to get jealous of central Canadian weather too.


----------



## CTRL ALT (Jul 30, 2009)

^^ nice shots of the Trump


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Elkhanan1's photos are really awesome :cheers: wow!
Trump tower photos are also very nice


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimu/3819993788/sizes/o/*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

It's impossible not to like Toronto :cheers:.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Another great find by the clever Elkhanan:



Elkhanan1 said:


> *More great work from Redroom Studios, as posted on UT. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/redroom_studios/3841602020/sizes/o/

another amazing REDROOM photo!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marionbarberet/3843995778/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoyontario/3843238826/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillipytherese/3844700490/


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*By Xerxes Nadir on Flickr*









*By Xerxes Nadir on Flickr*









*By Xerxes Nadir on Flickr*


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Posted by tomms on UT


From the roof of Success Tower T/O*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Elkhanan1 said:


> *By Xerxes Nadir on Flickr*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really awesome photos @Elkhanan1 :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The shots from that thunderstorm are breathtaking! :cheers:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

why can`t i see the pix?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ try clearing your cache, cookies, etc...and delete unnecessary stored files.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*From golohendil on UT*


*Art Gallery of Ontario (AGO)*









*Umbra store*









*King Street*









*Queen Street*



















*http://www.flickr.com/photos/golodhendil/sets/72157622187442002/*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Art Gallery of Ontario (AGO)*


That builfing, the Art Gallery its indeed very nice building


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/-rade-/3868083530/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Bay Street: Trump rising with the new Bay-Adelaide Centre on one side, and the old Bank of Nova Scotia on the other.









Courtesy of Solaris at urbantoronto


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Bay Street: Trump rising with the new Bay-Adelaide Centre on one side, and the old Bank of Nova Scotia on the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump tower rising really fast, according this photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phototouring/4171876635/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeinto/494948367/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I LOVE TO!!! Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ One more photo:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeinto/4004043502/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeinto/4004044826/

HOT!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Posted by Looking/Up in the Skyline section.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flipkeat/4299689679/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That photo by Looking/Up is really very nice... :cheers:

Couple skyline photos of Toronto at night and day:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4299648004/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dailygrindphoto/4297447413/


----------



## TheCanadianEuro (Oct 4, 2009)

I cannot give enough compliments.So Im just giving one : )


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto downtown on black & white:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arcticlamb/3277278237/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

I love Toronto's CBD. It really gives off the image of power and strength.


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Toronto downtown on black & white:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The geometry and chiaroscuro in this shot is mind-blowing.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Agreed Grey Towers. This shot is an art piece


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ It was a really great photo, thanks


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

More density on the way. The 65 storey Shangri-La will reach grade soon while a 35 storey condo rises behind it.









Courtesy of Mo-tage


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4317778482/sizes/l/*


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ cool photo of Toronto in black and white  beautiful


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of Mo-tage


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

LOVE IT! ^^^^


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

The best skyline in the Americas after NY and Chicago!


----------



## DHLawrence (Jun 20, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Toronto downtown on black & white:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like something Escher would have created. Love it


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*By sammo in the Toronto section.*


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/orangeprince/4671727583/sizes/l/*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really an awesome photo, elk :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomms/4663365546/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Brilliant find by skybean:



Grey Towers said:


> Skybean posted this winner over in the Architecture forum:


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

I've said it before & I'll say it again....Toronto is absolutely amazing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenifa_taught_me/4678735787/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenifa_taught_me/4678736863/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenifa_taught_me/4678727441/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenifa_taught_me/4678731327/


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*View west from Toronto toward suburban Missisauga's emerging skyline.*








*(Larger version: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4679129630/sizes/o/**)*


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm so missing this city (hope to be back soon). i'll post pics too... when i find where they are. hahaha!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Every time I drive down the Gardiner I get goose bumps. This skyline is one of the best in the world, but can be best appreciated driving on the Gardiner expressway - but it's hard to get pics here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/spiritflare/4682051243/


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Urbanista1 said:


> Every time I drive down the Gardiner I get goose bumps. This skyline is one of the best in the world, but can be best appreciated driving on the Gardiner expressway - but it's hard to get pics here.


It would be great to own a condo by Lakeshore, like Panorama or Malibu. The views must be amazing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From Marcanadian:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skylinemarc/4686102706/


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/redroom_studios/4688273192/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/redroom_studios/4688278044/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/redroom_studios/4687636213/sizes/l/*


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Awesome pics Elk


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

Urbanista1 said:


> Every time I drive down the Gardiner I get goose bumps. This skyline is one of the best in the world, but can be best appreciated driving on the Gardiner expressway - but it's hard to get pics here.


You speak the truth.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasekh/4683377325/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Ritz-Carlton, Boutique, and Shangri-La U/C*


















Courtesy of Skybean


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/badga/4704604943/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/micantlec/4703148590/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adelicatebalance/4710717808/


----------



## TheCanadianEuro (Oct 4, 2009)

These photographs are fantastic! I can hardly wait for this summer when I move to Barrie, (Im only fifteen,cannot choose my place of residence just yet) I wont have to pay $110.52 for a trip to Toronto, and possibly even contribute positively to this forum by the occasional picture...when I save some cash and buy a camera to replace the one I dumbfoundedly lost.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4712782111/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4712782119/


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

http://urbantoronto.ca/showthread.p...i-Pontarini-Young-Wright)&p=410949#post410949


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aerial views of Toronto, a little faraway:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davao8/4707663471/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitch-meister/4683925896/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice shots, but those don't depict density. :|


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Amazing density shot from Panorama by interchange42 on UT.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mgerskup/4721229762/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/collettev/4725704800/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/orkakorak/4641029182/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yonderbean/4644195127/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwu/4719023051/


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/snaphappyexpat/4728132465/sizes/o/*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Possibly the best Queen's Quay shot I've ever seen. Great find! kay:

*View from atop the Manulife Building*









Courtesy of interchange


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*West Harbour City taken from the Gardiner Expressway*









Courtesy of Urbandreamer


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Yorkville rising*









Courtesy of dt_toronto_geek


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*New condo views to the south*









Courtesy of Tomms


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/ironchefjpn/4723472434/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4715475839/sizes/l/*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Upper Bay Street looking north*









Courtesy of Caltrane


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4119/4743896075_97034328c2_b.jpg*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Upper Bay Street looking south*









http://urbantoronto.ca/showthread.ph...239#post415239


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Cool shot! I'm forever trying to get up into one of those Bay Street towers to take a shot south like that!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mauledbyjesus/4366606710/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeinto/3150525249/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Taller said:


> Cool shot! I'm forever trying to get up into one of those Bay Street towers to take a shot south like that!


It's a hard one to get as there aren't any public vantage spots. Maybe you should buy a south facing unit in U Condos! :colgate:

The view will get denser once Burano and the Ontario Government buildings get built.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/timothylui/5018765775/in/photostream/




stunning shot......:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfitzg/5204267074/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfitzg/5183928595/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfitzg/5157524171/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Looking west from the Air Canada Centre towards the CN Tower and Skydome*









Courtesy of lucci


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/subjective_art/5207696646/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterbugdean57/5188979598/in/photostream/


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice new shots:



Skybean said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0447845655338#!/photos.php?id=110447845655338


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4914202375/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4914798972/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roadragebunny/5196202686/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cfloryan/4697501589/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates TB and Christos! Although I am not crazy about the addition to the ROM. I still think it's awful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You moved to Toronto? Do you have any own photos? 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutt3r_bug/5259086885/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5241587315/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of sodapop


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeinto/4994257146/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! I LOVE Toronto! Happy New Years you'll!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy New Year to all :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5300679710/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterbugdean57/5323051622/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomms/5283441772/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Happy New Years to you too Christos. Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfitzg/5327152145/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomms/5296507799/in/photostream/


----------



## tomms (Aug 19, 2008)

.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomashawk/5335977842/in/photostream/


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Elk has found some stellar photos done by our very own SSC member Sodapop!! :applause:



Elkhanan1 said:


> *More great pics by sodapop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeinto/4993614357/in/photostream/


----------



## clam_dude (Oct 19, 2003)

It's hard to believe...this thread i almost 7 years old! Toronto has changed so much just within that time alone.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

I can never tire looking at Toronto pics...keep 'em coming.
P.S. Happy Australia Day to all the Aussies in Canada & throughout Nth A.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Right back atcha, and hoist a nice frosty lager today in honour of Australia's birthday! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrdanmofo/5389942531/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ss7/5389532064/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rself/5382918134/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlago/5375241999/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfitzg/5245865337/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lindaedwards/5264364012/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5247779624/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates! I love the lakefront in Toronto. So much to see!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_nexus/4336429946/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeinto/4003303599/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

courtesy of steveve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lake Front Property in Toronto by Nathan Bergeron Photography, on Flickr


Casa by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Blue Light by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

great photos of a great city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fog Envelops the City by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Toronto by Andos_pics, on Flickr


TD Centre: 12-28-10 by davidtodd48, on Flickr


Toronto at Night by Olivier Benny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bay & Wellington by johnfitzgerald, on Flickr


Bay & Dundas by johnfitzgerald, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Toronto (Amazing view)*


Toronto Pano by Olivier Benny, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Leica S2 + S 70mm F2.5 by Transcontinenta, on Flickr


Cityplace Rising by yonderbean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Go by njwatson_22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Roundhouse Skyline by brianstdenis, on Flickr


Untitled by petmutt, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Our star ace-photographer lucci has been at it again at the Bay Street Canyon!! kay:



lucci said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Front Street, Toronto by Jutiar, on Flickr

Bay & Wellesley by johnfitzgerald, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Almenac-SS (Jul 17, 2005)

Fairmonts are so beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

the urban forest by tomms, on Flickr


"Thank You for Flying TIA International!" by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

“WORLD’S HIGHEST. . ." by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


Toronto Unlimited by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

:bow:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Spring Night by Richard Gottardo, on Flickr


lucliff place by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

"Centre" by Brian.Nguyen, on Flickr


Untitled by queen of arts, on Flickr


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

cool shots...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto by alankin, on Flickr


Toronto from the CN Tower by stefanoginella.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/toronto cityscape/kopsas/Toronto/MYDC0290.jpg?o=0









http://media.photobucket.com/image/toronto cityscape/photogirl9706/Toronto/IMG_5841.jpg?o=2


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of Jasonzed


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Flickr is taking the p!$$ again, i can't see any picture


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I found it on UT, but see now that it's hosted on flickr. I can't even bring up the flickr page. :nuts:

I'll post something else instead.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Midtown Toronto by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Toronto (CityPlace) by JasonParis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bay & Wellesley by johnfitzgerald, on Flickr


Flatiron Taxi by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hockey Hall of Fame by Wherever I Roam, on Flickr


Primary City ~ widescreen wallpaper 1920 x 1080 by Jason Wighton, on Flickr


Red Dawn by squirrel brand, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ The last photo: would the Canada Tower proposal be situated directly to the left of that 15 floor old brown brick building?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CN Tower and condos by askinimages, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

wonderful pics!!! i love maaa cittyyyy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto Cityscape by ChrisB-Kreme, on Flickr


CN Tower (Mima 5.5) by BohemianDolls, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5738377955/ by jad.ghie


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/4972/tomms1.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

High Risers by middlenamejames, on Flickr


Spire by middlenamejames, on Flickr


Stacked Towers by Ad|perture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Landmark by adrian.C, on Flickr


King Street, Toronto by j-riviere, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Two pics I took yesterday. Only a couple of buildings in this first picture were there 20 years ago:










Nothing in this photo was here ten years ago, other than the CN Tower. This was an unused brownfield full of rubble and discarded shopping carts:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ Sunny day, lovely day 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asadc/5747966770/ by asadc


http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg/5746466313/ by wallyg, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiascapes/5580479952/ by TIA International Photography


http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeinto/4994222730/ by Seekdes (Mike in TO)


http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeinto/4994257146/ by Seekdes (Mike in TO)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sympathetic Lines by sniderscion, on Flickr


City Hall by squirrel brand, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Fabulous!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

postcards never sent by tomms, on Flickr


Beginning of the end by middlenamejames, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

SO143 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiascapes/5580479952/ by TIA International Photography


Just superb! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The city is aglow by middlenamejames, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

East End by spoonifur, on Flickr


City Hall by spoonifur, on Flickr


Queen Street by spoonifur, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> City Hall by squirrel brand, on Flickr


That parking lot is screaming out for development. Something 400 m and like this please:


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

from Steveve on SSP http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=179351&page=207


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for posting the additions, Yatb! It's good to see you're still on the forum despite not visiting the Toronto section much.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Orderly Flow by sniderscion, on Flickr


Financial District by Brian.Nguyen, on Flickr


Doors Open 2011 by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Financial District by


Amazingly, this patch of the financial core will get even denser once Bay-Adelaide II & III go up. I wonder if that block directly north of Bay-Adelaide I will get the same treatment: 10 floor historical block recreated with a 200m building above it?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

I Love My Citayyyyyy :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates! I'm looking forward to being in Toronto for Pride and Canada Day!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful pictures again of Toronto!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_4979 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


IMG_4996 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


IMG_5005 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

D.O.T. - South by Dawid Werminski, on Flickr


Toronto at Night by yukun93, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Purple Lights by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Concrete Jungle by tamjty, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Murano / Burano by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Toronto Harbourfront by St-Even, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

while vancouver burns. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


big moon, part I by tapesonthefloor, on Flickr


Financial District Skyline by Jack Fanning, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

:cheers: great pics guys

i just with they would of replaced the current facade of the BMO building with stone


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Front St. W., Toronto by johnfitzgerald, on Flickr


Torontoscape by tina.cris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Four Seasons by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Toronto Cityscape In B&W by jodispayne...mostly off,playing outside, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

700_8011 by Mike Falkner, on Flickr


700_7998 by Mike Falkner, on Flickr


700_8007 by Mike Falkner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_6359 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


urban skyline by Mmmm KD, on Flickr


Series: Toronto Union Station by askinimages, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

The TO is so beautiful at night!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ It is indeed 


Series: Toronto Union Station by askinimages, on Flickr


TD Centres by mjkeenanphotography, on Flickr


Toronto at night by Paul Hillier Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great density shot by our talented member lucci!!



lucci said:


> *limitless possibilities.*


and a much more modest photo of my own:


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

I know it's about density, but some street scenes ( with all those trams I love ) would be nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Urban Density by St-Even, on Flickr


Bay Street by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


College Park by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Evening by johnfitzgerald, on Flickr


Old City Hall Toronto Canada by GreenArcher04, on Flickr


Four Seasons Centre - Canadian Opera by GreenArcher04, on Flickr


Spire by middlenamejames, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tall Town by St-Even, on Flickr


Waterfront skyscrapers in Toronto (CIMG2734) by alg24, on Flickr


Shiny Toronto skyscrapers (CIMG2750) by alg24, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto Density by Derek Flack, on Flickr


Downtown East, Looking Northwest, Take 3, Toronto by Erik Twight, on Flickr


Urban Density by St-Even, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto by St-Even, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Nice! I was in Toronto from June 30th till July 4th. Such a great city. Can't wait to go back in September!


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

I adore Toronto! Love it do much!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Concrete and Glass Menagerie by St-Even, on Flickr


Mutual Street by St-Even, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto by St-Even, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Shangri La by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Urban Density by St-Even, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Murano / Burano by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


St. Jamestown by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Toronto Skyline with low clouds by dave.ghent, on Flickr


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

City Place density is building by @ThetaState, on Flickr


“WORLD’S HIGHEST. . ." by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


Purple Lights by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

toronto sky by J. Saper, on Flickr


transition by Ian Muttoo, on Flickr


IMG_0026 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

I love this great city, and those night shots literally impress me. Well what can i say, Toronto skyline is getting better and better year by year plus skyscraper construction in this city is still booming. A city with a fantastic potential :applause: (BTW Thanks Christos)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyscrapers in Toronto by PerennialGirl, on Flickr


rising skyscraper by gezenvizor, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of Alexander Macfarlane


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

There's no city like your city by Brian.Nguyen, on Flickr


Edgy by @ThetaState, on Flickr


Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


... by darkwaders, on Flickr


CN Tower by Mark Liddell, on Flickr


Bay Street, As-Is by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I like these plain concrete boxes, look great.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto Dominion Centre and CN Tower by richmangalleries, on Flickr


mad world by darkwaders, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

That's a fresh new angle. I bet some of these sub 20 floor buildings will get redeveloped into much taller structures. There's already a redevelopment proposal of an 18 floor building just a few blocks west of here.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

by my

Forest of Buildings by Ashokan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Urban Backdrop by Ad|perture, on Flickr


CN Tower by Mark Liddell, on Flickr


IMG_2375 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


... by darkwaders, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto (CityPlace) by JasonParis, on Flickr


St. Jamestown by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Charlie by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome....kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photo collection.
job well done christos....


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hard to believe that there are 4 lanes of street between these 2 buildings!









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&type=1&theater&pid=805913&id=110447845655338


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/showthread.php/475-Trump-Tower-Toronto-(Talon-57s-Zeidler)/page461


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TORONTO REFLECTIONS by 1975doods, on Flickr


GOLD SKYSCRAPER TORONTO by 1975doods, on Flickr


KPMG BUILDING TORONTO by 1975doods, on Flickr


an urban condition by tomms, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Shangri-La, TCHC: Block 32 & Parade Condo, & Toronto Skyline by drum118, on Flickr


Skyline from Toronto Islands by dubalution, on Flickr


Skyline from Toronto Islands by dubalution, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

always on lookout by darkwaders, on Flickr


sleepy by darkwaders, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of digitalis


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_4832 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


IMG_4771 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


... by darkwaders, on Flickr


TORONTO - night skyline by Alessio Cuccu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

remembering Jack Layton 12 by derrideb, on Flickr


fitting in by darkwaders, on Flickr


IMG_4512 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of glowrock

The 501 Yonge twin 60 floor towers, 5ive, and AURA will dramatically alter this pic. I suppose U Condos I & II will too! :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_5119 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


First Canadian Place by Danielle Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto by shivapat, on Flickr


MIES... DOWNTOWN TORONTO by Alessio Cuccu, on Flickr


Bay St., Toronto by 007emperor, on Flickr


Funghi. O grattacieli. by Claudette Lubezki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyscraper building Toronto construction sky by CellTango, on Flickr


COMEDIAL by deluxe666, on Flickr


IMG_8727 by kaspercarissa, on Flickr


----------



## BLunted (Jul 6, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> IMG_8727 by kaspercarissa, on Flickr


It's a shame...I remember when the Royal York was one of the landmarks or the Toronto skyline. It looked especially great from the water at night. 

A shame the city did not prevent it from being dwarfed by crappy condos and bargin towers. Classy place with a rich history.


----------



## Local Toronto Boy (Sep 18, 2011)

*Toronto Harbourfront*


----------



## Local Toronto Boy (Sep 18, 2011)

*Tall Ships against Toronto skyline*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kay:....thanks all for the great pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

the city is alive by Ian Muttoo, on Flickr


Toronto: Cityscape from the sidewalk. by TiaMichele, on Flickr


Sunset over Toronto by Perihelion82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

King Street West by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Shangri La by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Building/Layers by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

lovely photos.
job well done mate.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa449/herminiocordido/TorontoHDR.jpg









http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/rr341/epydemia/Canada/Toronto.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Flatiron, Toronto by deluxe666, on Flickr


_DSC1262 Anx2 1600w Q50 by edk7, on Flickr


City Building by Redroom Studios, on Flickr


#Skyscrapers #city #Toronto by Mizu*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bright Lights - Big City by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Looking east, Yonge and Carlton by randyfmcdonald, on Flickr


Toronto Harbourfront by St-Even, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Awesome updates!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice photos
Toronto is very great,Amazing and beautiful city




Baku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bright Lights - Big City by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Toronto from the Tracks by jrobblee, on Flickr


Made of Gold by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Seeing these awesome pics of Toronto makes me so wish I could visit some time soon.


----------



## Cuernavacacity (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh my god! Toronto pics are amazing, great!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

great photo collections of one of my favorite cities.


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Great Photos!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Great city and awesome pics! :cheers:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By Bergenphotos










By Sarju










By Fotofreak


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

#occupyrooftop by Proletar1at, on Flickr


1 by darkwaders, on Flickr


Skyscrapers by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bright Lights - Big City by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


The hood by que-eh, on Flickr


CN Tower Cutting Through by Ish G, on Flickr


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Can I post one of my own?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Up by Ernie~back and catching up , on Flickr


late on a Wednesday afternoon by mcfcrandall, on Flickr


Night Fog - 4 by Subjective Art, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Keys to the city by tomms, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Toronto Shangri-la by @ThetaState, on Flickr


Moon & Skyscrapers by bego87_1, on Flickr


Toronto by Kelly.Garsha, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome photos! I miss Toronto!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Today all is lost by m a n u e l a, on Flickr


IMGP4626 by Simon Chambers, on Flickr


Toronto Skyline by drum118, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Burano is bridging the skyline gap between Yorkville and the CBD. It's helping create that big city feel of the CBD many blocks north. Hopefully the Ontario Government Building proposal just to the north of Burano will come in significantly taller than the 192 m it was first proposed at.


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Amazing density :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_DSC0053-1024 by tribe12_mook, on Flickr


_DSC0041-1024 by tribe12_mook, on Flickr


Toronto by Kelly.Garsha, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Bay Street canyon*









Original courtesy of Ramako


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Grey Glass by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Bay Canyon by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


White Blue Green Red by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great Toronto! :drool:

CN Tower in white would be more beautiful :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Check this one:

Darkness in the West by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

old & new financials by mcfcrandall, on Flickr


Commerce Court north by mcfcrandall, on Flickr


_-2 by ● DM │ VISTA ●, on Flickr


Four of Big Five by ● DM │ VISTA ●, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto Downtown by MVPhotoClub, on Flickr


... by Vantis, on Flickr


Life Beyond Bay Street by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

dense indeed, thanks for the wonderful photos...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bay Canyon by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Toronto Skyscrapers by Tim Conway, on Flickr


Toronto Blues. by kaybee07, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of blogto









Courtesy of ut









Courtesy of blogto


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cinema by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


Parallel Shift by sniderscion, on Flickr


Good morning, Toronto by sarif82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Grey Glass by Seekdes (Mike in TO), on Flickr


CN Tower by C. Moy, on Flickr


Toronto skyline. by @ Tchacky's..., on Flickr


----------



## rdaner (Jun 23, 2012)

Taken from Market Wharf on 16 June 2012.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of SkyJacked


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

BEHOLD!


Toronto Skyline - CN Tower Skypod View of the City by Krazy Diamond, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

That's one of the best pics from the CN Tower in a very long time. All Toronto needs is some 250-400m buildings between Queen and Bloor and that view will be perfect.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of blursurfing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyscrapers in Toronto by NisargPhotography, on Flickr


Side-by-Side by _r00b, on Flickr


IMG_7038 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great photo collection.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

AWESOME!


180 degrees of Toronto by Worldtraveller, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Spurdo said:


> BEHOLD!
> 
> 
> Toronto Skyline - CN Tower Skypod View of the City by Krazy Diamond, on Flickr


incredible!....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_7036 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


IMG_7094 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


Toronto Island by Silvia Yumi Fernandes Kawamura, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of Razz


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

51137834


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Toronto Skyline by ArturoYee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Obvious Answers by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


The Space Between by Mad Mou, on Flickr


evade by monkeyseemonkeypoo, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

amazing Toronto....


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Toronto - The End Is Near! by Thomas Kolodziej Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

76 DSC00045 by Kelly Paul 7, on Flickr


Toronto Skyline by ArturoYee, on Flickr


Toronto skyline by Tramidepain, on Flickr


Toronto Skyline by Killingit247.com, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

IMGP0017 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

great shots of a great city.
Canada's no. one.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Generic-Skyline-Shot by spoonifur, on Flickr


Yonge Street by spoonifur, on Flickr


Intersection by spoonifur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Shift by Matthew M S, on Flickr


Toronto buildings by Alejandro Muñiz Delgado, on Flickr


Sunset Old City Hall Toronto September 30 2012 by Meteor54, on Flickr


Toronto: The Pasture by Joe Fafard - 01 by TiaMichele, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CN Tower at Downtown by Chronovial, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto Skyline by Chronovial, on Flickr


Toronto Skyline from Lake Ontario by Lazy B, on Flickr


CN Tower throgh the gap by Lazy B, on Flickr


----------



## KamT (Sep 30, 2011)

:drool: :drool: :drool: !!!


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronnieyip/8184096351/ 
by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

meta photogs by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of Razz


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Lovely! Makes me miss good ole Toronto more than ever!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_DSC4351 Anx2 1024h Q90 by edk7, on Flickr


Island View by St-Even, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto at Night by Chronovial, on Flickr


Toronto skyline in the day by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## bikedude1994 (Jul 29, 2011)

Some of my shots of Toronto. May not be the best photo's, but everybody starts somewhere!


----------



## Pakdubai (Nov 19, 2012)

They should tear down old buildings and make new ones


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Off to the Island by Pría, on Flickr


A Sea Of Glass by Novem.bre, on Flickr


in the shadow of the CN tower #cntower #Toronto #Canada #Ontario #shadows #skyscraper by andimillsy, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto Skyline by Chronovial, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

bikedude1994 said:


> Some of my shots of Toronto. May not be the best photo's, but everybody starts somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8046/8140253972_f5f47e6d22_k.jpg


Great images man, and wow at that shot it's beautiful.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome skyline ....:cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Pakdubai said:


> They should tear down old buildings and make new ones


Depends entirely on which old buildings you want to get rid of. I'd hate for Toronto to lose its historical layering. Then it would look like some of those sterile skylines you see sprouting up in Asia. 



















Courtesy of udo


----------



## mr.oldschool (Nov 22, 2012)

It's funny how the grey, eerie colour gives a very "russian/soviet" feeling to it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Big Five by Jefferson Photography, on Flickr


2143317820053529710sBDlwC_fs by torontoblogger, on Flickr


2626307600053529710TPloKV_fs by torontoblogger, on Flickr


2874473600053529710AukMSZ_fs by torontoblogger, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome To Toronto by prayitno, on Flickr


Toronto Skyline by ItsAllStyleToMe.com, on Flickr


MaRS Centre Phase 2 tower IMG_7490 by torontoblogger, on Flickr


Office and condo tower site at Front & Simcoe IMG_7640 by torontoblogger, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ The first one from the last post looks Londonish.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto sunrise by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


IMG_8920 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


IMG_8582 by wyliepoon, on Flickr


Infinity3 Condos September 25 2012 IMG_7662 by torontoblogger, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ww_lodz said:


> ^^ The first one from the last post looks Londonish.


Which part? I lived in London for 11 years and don't remember anything area like that. :dunno:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

The last three are indeed solid, concentrated


----------



## bikedude1994 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

South downtown core construction projects February 2 2013 IMG_1522 by torontoblogger, on Flickr


Gooderham tower and Clear Spirit tower at the Distillery District March 17 2013 IMG_3294 by torontoblogger, on Flickr


Financial District skyline view from Eastern Avenue March 17 2013 IMG_3181 by torontoblogger, on Flickr


Financial District skyline March 9 2013 IMG_2935 by torontoblogger, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of rdaner


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of Jack Landau


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

An Eastside Story by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


Canyons (II) by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Wayfinding by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of Torontovibe


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Ice Frame by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Tiny Megaprojects by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Head in the Clouds by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> An Eastside Story by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


OMG, Moscow:nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Growing Density by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Skewed Framing by Jack Landau, on Flickr


the view by St-Even, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Skewed Framing by Jack Landau, on Flickr


It constantly amazes me how many new spots downtown has to expand/intensify. The core really won't start coming together till these areas all start filling in. Makes me even more thankful for the prolonged boom. Grow Hogtown, grow!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> *Toronto, Canada*
> 
> 30788720





Igor L. said:


> 53072482


...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

patterns by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSCN9686 Anx2 900h Q90 Ap Q10 by edk7, on Flickr


Head in the Clouds by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Tiny Megaprojects by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Ice Frame by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Toronto is looking good as always! Can't wait to get up there in the fall!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Financial Outlook by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

An Eastside Story by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


Growing Density by Jack Landau, on Flickr


the view by St-Even, on Flickr


Toronto Density by ABQturkey, on Flickr


----------



## nopacnone (Jul 31, 2010)

Distant Shore by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of androiduk









Courtesy of drum118


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

wide open by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


crack city by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


fairmont royal york by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


the man, the legend. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


samyang 8mm fisheye by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


afternoon tea by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

where's the L? by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


east of yonge by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


aura rising ii by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


deserted university ave. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


bay street frogger by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


ride into the light by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ Love those street shots!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*From Toronto Streets *

crossing by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


pink courier by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


vonnegut by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


line inspection by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


green man / orange ball by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


discman generation by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


pimpin' blue by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*From Toronto Streets *

street chess by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


rasta by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


robocop, just chillin'. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


wackjobs in green by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


hero and villain by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


animal! by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


dead people by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome updates from Toronto, thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

layers by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


the encampment. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


lens incorrection by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


curves by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


burano heights by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


on my perch by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


expansion by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


bay street heights by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


come fly with me. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


vert by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


famous much? by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

a very blue hour by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


light running through my veins by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


colourblind by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


permanent retinal damage. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


cavalcade masses by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


lines by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


glassless balconies by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

* From Toronto Streets *

Untitled by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


foot tattoo by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


1 by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


prized possession by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


redhead for sale by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


damn kids. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


freewheeling by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


lucky moose by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


hotdogs by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


the craft. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


no look by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

old city hall by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


we became lightning rods. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


parallel reality by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


beware of falling glass. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


east of the core by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


skyline layers by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


split kings by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

financial core by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


artery by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


sunset over queen's park by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


union by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


the path to queen's park by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


trump et al. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

* From Toronto Streets *

starbucks diaries #2 by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


starbucks diaries by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


zebra reflections by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


up in smoke by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


salute by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


pimped out by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


competing storeowners / secret lovers (i) by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Front to Shuter by St-Even, on Flickr


Twofaced by Matt M S, on Flickr


Something [_____] this way comes by @ThetaState, on Flickr


Mies Mies Mies by @ThetaState, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

View from CN Tower by acarboni, on Flickr


View from CN Tower by acarboni, on Flickr


View from CN Tower by acarboni, on Flickr


View from CN Tower by acarboni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto Density by ABQturkey, on Flickr


the view by St-Even, on Flickr


Aura condo tower construction June 3 2013 IMG_8039 by torontoblogger, on Flickr


Golden light on Toronto by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

The Grid by Matt M S, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Surveying the Towers by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Front to Shuter by St-Even, on Flickr


Toronto Waterfront by JanosF, on Flickr


Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Lights and Cranes by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

northbound by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Toronto Streets *

shunning the cross by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


street eats by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


competing modes by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto Divide by `James Wheeler, on Flickr


Skyscrapers Towering over City Park by beinntoaig, on Flickr


Skyscrapers by beinntoaig, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Love that night shot of downtown. Toronto is such an amazing city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Canadian Dream by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Toronto skyline, 2013 11 19 (7) by booledozer, on Flickr


Toronto's skyline by Kuba Abramowicz, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Outstanding......


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Toronto Urban Life*
According to the United Nations Development Programme, Toronto has the second-highest percentage of constant foreign-born population among world cities, after Miami, Florida.​

Stop by Andrea Bobby, on Flickr


Dundas Square by TravellingIsle, on Flickr


G's Fine Foods by Matt M S, on Flickr


This river I step in is not the river I stand in by AshtonPal, on Flickr


Coral Reef - D7K 5829 ep by Eric.Parker, on Flickr


Untitled by Joe Heindl, on Flickr


New TTC Streetcar by michaelTO, on Flickr


WALKING TOUR by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Toronto skyline*
Toronto is a city of high-rises, having 1,800 buildings over 30 metres (98 ft) Most of these buildings are residential, whereas the central business district contains commercial office towers.​

Billy Bishop Toronto City Airport .... Toronto, Ontario by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching up slowly), on Flickr


The Canadian Dream by Jack Landau, on Flickr


No Place Like Home by Jack Landau, on Flickr


St. Lawrence by Jack Landau, on Flickr


The Show Must Go On by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Toronto Divide by `James Wheeler, on Flickr


Yonge Street, Toronto by beinntoaig, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Construction zone par St-Even, sur Flickr


Toronto on the GO par RuthChoi, sur Flickr


President and CEO par BB ON, sur Flickr


St Andrew Light Trails par Jamie Hedworth, sur Flickr


Toronto par Marcanadian, sur Flickr


Newer Cities par Thomas Hawk, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Construction zone par St-Even, sur Flickr


Toronto par pcbackup154, sur Flickr


Toronto par Marcanadian, sur Flickr


Yonge and Bloor par hogtown_blues, sur Flickr


Toronto on the GO par RuthChoi, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of Hanlansboy


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bay Street Towers par Jamie Hedworth, sur Flickr


Distillery District par pcbackup154, sur Flickr


Toronto par Marcanadian, sur Flickr


James Cooper Mansion par Marcanadian, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

What a gorgeous old house. I'd love to live there.... although it might be a little small for my needs. :colgate:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cityplace par Marcanadian, sur Flickr


Cityplace par Marcanadian, sur Flickr


Cityplace par Marcanadian, sur Flickr


Cityplace par Marcanadian, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Great mix of colours, styles, heights. And still good density 5 km north of the lake! :yes:









Courtesy of AlbertC


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Construction zone par St-Even, sur Flickr


Variable Density par Jack Landau, sur Flickr


Polson Pier par Ernie Kwong, sur Flickr


5. Toronto Skyline with Ferry Light Trail par timmy_dinh, sur Flickr


Front to Shuter par St-Even, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Walled In par Jack Landau, sur Flickr


Dusk At First Canadian Place .... Financial District, Toronto, Ontario, Canada par Greg's Southern Ontario, sur Flickr


Downtown Toronto par dtstuff9, sur Flickr


Toronto par Marcanadian, sur Flickr


Toronto par Marcanadian, sur Flickr

btw, we have a *great banner* today :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nathan Phillips Square par d_pham, sur Flickr


Before the sun was up - Explored! #325 par Greg David, sur Flickr


Time and Space par Matt M S, sur Flickr


Toronto par Marcanadian, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Those ICE Condo twins U/C looks relatively tiny with FCP looming in the foreground.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Untitled by 7thKind, on Flickr


Calm After the Storm by Ed Tse, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

isaidso said:


> Those ICE Condo twins U/C looks relatively tiny with FCP looming in the foreground.


Well, Ice is quite a ways further south too, so that skews the perspective a lot.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

toronto1 par unce2, sur Flickr


Architecture Toronto par flashtag-berlin, sur Flickr


Concrete Jungle par Jack Landau, sur Flickr


NxNE par Jack Landau, sur Flickr


tall.dark.&.handsome par jonathancastellino, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Downtown Toronto Aerial par MafaldaBoy, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toy-ronto's Density in Golden Light of June par Katrin Ray, sur Flickr


Concrete Jungle par Jack Landau, sur Flickr


Variable Density par Jack Landau, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice finds. Can't wait for One Bloor to start poking through the crowd.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

RBC par Marcanadian, sur Flickr


Ice par Marcanadian, sur Flickr


Southcore par Marcanadian, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Courtesy of UT


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bay Street at night par hogtown_blues, sur Flickr


Midnight Club, Toronto par Jamie Betts Photo, sur Flickr


Toronto city centre with the CN Tower par Aitor García Viñas - agvinas, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

downtown's major players by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

CityPlace by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CityPlace by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CityPlace by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Parade Skybridge by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Parade Skybridge by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Love that skybridge shot. It's a fresh angle. Is it accessible to the public?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I don't think so, no. I was lucky enough to go up there for an event. The glass floors are pretty cool too.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:rock::rock:Solidness..kay:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome photos! Toronto was the first Canadian city I visited back when I was in college. I miss it so much!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe you should come back for a visit. And bring your fella with you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BMO-&-BNS-Pano by josullivan.59, on Flickr

New Toronto by cadburyon, on Flickr

Breath of a City by Paul Hillier Photography, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Incredible to believe that 16 buildings 150m+ are U/C or Proposed in that last frame.

01. Yonge 1: 293m
02. Yonge 2: 267m
03. 156 Front: 265m
04. Yonge 3: 262m
05. Yonge 4: 248m
06. Union Centre: 239m
07. Yonge 5: 235m
08. Harbour Plaza East: 233m
09. Harbour Plaza West: 224m
10. 88 Scott: 204m
11. Bay Adelaide East: 196m
12. Ernst & Young: 188m
13. One Yonge Office: 185m
14. INDX: 179m
15. Sun Life: 174m
16. 16 York: 157m

Black: Proposed
Blue: Under Construction


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

office space by ronnie.yip, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## nopacnone (Jul 31, 2010)

Cloudy Panorama by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

gloucester and yonge by ronnie.yip, on Flickr

sullivan by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Urbansanity by Jack Landau, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Western Approach by John Tavares Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sunset Point at Toronto City Henge by Katrin Ray, on Flickr

CN Tower and Roundhouse Park by Kevin. B., on Flickr

Financial District, downtown by mytripsonline, on Flickr

Untitled by journalism.student, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Toronto Financial District skyscrapers by Nicoli OZ Mathews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

in.density by jonathancastellino, on Flickr

DTK_4840r by crobart, on Flickr

Toronto Financial District skyscrapers by Nicoli OZ Mathews, on Flickr

Lookup @ night in Downtown Toronto by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doors Open Toronto - U of T Munk School of Global Affairs by wyliepoon, on Flickr

Uncle Tetsu Cheesecake by wyliepoon, on Flickr

Toronto Twin-TowerCondo by Jacky Huang, on Flickr

Jaclyn Genovese by Chris Smart, on Flickr

Centre for Social Innovation, 2-year anniversary in New York City. CSI Starrett-Lehigh – Jason Hargrove Street Fashion, Style, Life – May 15, 2015 by Jason Hargrove, on Flickr

St. Patrick's Day Parade Yonge St. Toronto - 2013 by Don Gunn, on Flickr

IMG_3600 by Per-Erik Östling (Currently reorganizing my account), on Flickr

R0034116 by Jeremy Bycraft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto: Victoria University (Annesley Hall) by zug55, on Flickr

Toronto: Royal Ontario Museum by zug55, on Flickr

Toronto: Royal Ontario Museum by zug55, on Flickr

Royal Alexandra Theatre by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr

street.Canada.Toronto.Downtown.20150527_0122_WEB by Ric O'Brien, on Flickr

Sea spray by uncomman, on Flickr

Crop top #drake #jungletour #thesix #6ix #streetstyle #streetphotography #streetfashion #street #style #fashion #stylish #instafashion #instastyle #dailyfashion #Toronto #croptop by Chris Cheung, on Flickr

Rouge by uncomman, on Flickr

Gold is Out by Andrei P, on Flickr

Beauty In the Darkness by Houssein Omar, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Urban Gowth by Doug, on Flickr










Downtown Toronto by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Roundhouse Park in Black & White by umap.imaging, on Flickr

Panamania by Sophie Idsinga, on Flickr

Untitled by Ambre AR, on Flickr

Toronto, Canada by giancarlorosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Great Wall by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr

Downtown by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr

Left Behind by umap.imaging, on Flickr

Dense City by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr

Toronto by Alex Stelmacovich, on Flickr

Toronto 066 by Sofya Piro, on Flickr

DSC_1095 by Sath Kham, on Flickr

One King West c by gerard bouteau, on Flickr

Orange Sail by Lori Whelan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Twilight over Toronto by Nick Kernick, on Flickr

Dencity by Shutter Spy, on Flickr

TD Centre from King Street, August 16, 2015 by George Beach, on Flickr

Sun Life Financial Tower (1 York St, Menkes Developments Ltd, 35s, Sweeny &Co Architects Inc) + Harbor Plaza Residences (90 Harbour St, 62 + 66s, architectsAlliance) by drum118, on Flickr

Strobes [Explored] by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

Lightning across the City by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr

Lightning by lironsnaturephotography.com, on Flickr

CN Tower Lightning 02 by Duncan Rawlinson - @thelastminute - Duncan.co, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ghosts in Black & White by umap.imaging, on Flickr

All Photos-626 by Lola M, on Flickr

Gooderham Blues by Donovan O'Donnell, on Flickr

Toronto by Alison Clarke, on Flickr

Its never too late to embrace the look up season! by Fahad Hoque, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfgang T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dencity by Shutter Spy, on Flickr

Dense City by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr

Toronto 4 by euan White, on Flickr

Kanada - Toronto by Marcel Parske, on Flickr

Kanada - Toronto by Marcel Parske, on Flickr

Toronto 51 Stories Up by Vernon Bone, on Flickr

Toronto by David Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

L2120071 by Athena Gala, on Flickr

L2120092 by Athena Gala, on Flickr

L2120091 by Athena Gala, on Flickr

Toronto by Igor Szu, on Flickr


----------



## jigzyy (Sep 22, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Untitled by Irfan Rahim, on Flickr

CANADA2015_Toronto_118 by UsagiDeLaLune, on Flickr

Untitled by Irfan Rahim, on Flickr

Yonge / Queen by bluehawaiian, on Flickr

Goodbye Summer by Lori Whelan, on Flickr

look up.. by Nick Kernick, on Flickr

Downtown condos of Toronto by jianliu2013, on Flickr

038-2015-09-18 by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Toronto Skyline by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto by Adam, on Flickr

Downtown by Claudia Loughran, on Flickr

Toronto Financial District by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

View from above of DT Toronto at night. by [email protected], on Flickr

20150927. Toronto's First Canadian Place towers 298 metres over its base. by Vik Pahwa, on Flickr

photo by Chuck Kahn, on Flickr

Toronto - July - Financial District 03 by Greg Trumper, on Flickr

One of Those Nights by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

You can see the change occurring in Toronto.


----------



## Chris08876 (Oct 2, 2015)

Incredible how much has changed in just 10 years. Canadian cities in general. Skies the limit in the 21st Century for Canada.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

277 of 365 by Chris Perardi, on Flickr

Newer highrises by John Dunlevy, on Flickr

Harbour Square Park by Jam A, on Flickr

401 Richmond by Marcanadian, on Flickr

401 Richmond by Marcanadian, on Flickr

401 Richmond by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Karma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

City 2015-10-02 043 by Roger Ahlbrand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BMO-&-BNS-Pano by josullivan.59, on Flickr

New Toronto by cadburyon, on Flickr

Breath of a City by Paul Hillier Photography, on Flickr

Urbansanity by Jack Landau, on Flickr

Untitled by journalism.student, on Flickr

Toronto by C Forbes, on Flickr

Bay Street, Looking Up by JJ Thompson, on Flickr

Eaton by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

Breaking News - All along the Trump tower - The leaning tower of Trump - Unstable and swaying antenna on Trump tower shuts down Bay and Adelaide by MrKotek, on Flickr

Toronto - Canada 2016 by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Architecture Toronto by max Z, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto Aerial by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr

RBC by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Bay Street at night by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr

CityPlace by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Cloudy Panorama by Giulio Cosmo Calisse, on Flickr

Toronto Cityscape by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

Roundhouse Park by mooncall2012, on Flickr

Breath of a City by Paul Hillier Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Splendor by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

Yonge Street Canyon by Jack Landau, on Flickr

Liberty Village Landing Page by Braden White, on Flickr

Liberty Village Pics-7 by Braden White, on Flickr

Fort York Real Estate Agents by Braden White, on Flickr

Fort York Real Estate Agents by Braden White, on Flickr

Studio by Marcanadian, on Flickr

_MG_5550 by Ibrahim Gurel, on Flickr

Old fort, new condos by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr

Toronto.Musée du Canadian Railway Heritage.3 by Antoine SIPOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

RBC by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Architecture Toronto by max Z, on Flickr

toronto1 by unce2, on Flickr

Sunset Point at Toronto City Henge by Katrin Ray, on Flickr

Financial District, downtown by mytripsonline, on Flickr

Untitled by journalism.student, on Flickr

Toronto Financial District skyscrapers by Nicoli OZ Mathews, on Flickr

Lookup @ night in Downtown Toronto by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Project Photo-Graphic by Kobie Mercury-Clarke, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Yonge Street Canyon by Jack Landau, on Flickr

Splendor by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

Break From Toronto by Wallace Freitas, on Flickr

Toronto, Canada by Roman Horobets, on Flickr

Toronto, Canada by Roman Horobets, on Flickr

Golden Southcore by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

CN Tower b&w train tracks by mellytacoarasin, on Flickr

IMG_7888 Toronto skyline by Robert B. Moffatt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Toronto Aerial by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr

Toy-ronto's Density in Golden Light of June by Katrin Shumakov, on Flickr

Variable Density by Jack Landau, on Flickr

Bay Street at night by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr

Toronto city centre with the CN Tower by Jonybraker, on Flickr

in.density by jonathancastellino, on Flickr

DTK_4840r by crobart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Splendor by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

Toronto - Ontario - Canada by Vince Arno, on Flickr

IMG_6058 by Thiago Carvalho, on Flickr

extruded suburbia. by sssteve.o!, on Flickr

D7K_9911_ep by Eric Parker, on Flickr

Aura by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Lakeshore Drive - Downtown Toronto (10/11/15) by Gianni Deligny, on Flickr

Movin' on up by Michelle Levasseur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Toronto by Jo.- Busy Preparing For Thanksgiving!!!, on Flickr

City Hall - Toronto, Ontario by Larry Koester, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto by timnaoned, on Flickr

Toronto by bing wen, on Flickr

Sunlife and Harbour Plaza by Marcanadian, on Flickr

night view in toronto by YunCheng Lee, on Flickr

Untitled by nameer., on Flickr

Downtown Toronto by Group f/64, on Flickr

Humber Bay Park by Gordon Brough, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Untitled by John Tavares, on Flickr










Untitled by John Tavares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Splendor by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

Untitled by John Tavares, on Flickr

Untitled by John Tavares, on Flickr

Casa II (42 Charles St East (YMCA property), Cresford Development Corporation, 56s, architectsAlliance) + One Bloor East (1 Bloor St E, Great Gulf Homes, 75s, Hariri Pontarini Architects) by drum118, on Flickr

15-487411 by drum118, on Flickr

University by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Moody Evening #toronto #city #buildings #skyline #urban #lights #night #nofilter #sooc #instagood #instadaily #photooftheday #picoftheday #myfujifilm #fujifilm #X100T #classicchrome by FRED_BC, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Toronto from above by Thomas Richter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Financial District, downtown by mytripsonline, on Flickr

Untitled by journalism.student, on Flickr

Panamania by Sophie Idsinga, on Flickr

Untitled by Ambre AR, on Flickr

Toronto, Canada by giancarlorosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tall.dark.&.handsome by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr

Bay Street at night by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr

Midnight Club, Toronto by Jamie Betts, on Flickr

Financial District, downtown by mytripsonline, on Flickr

Untitled by Journalism Student, on Flickr

Toronto Financial District skyscrapers by Nicoli OZ Mathews, on Flickr

Beauty In the Darkness by Houssein Omar, on Flickr

Gold is Out by Andrei P, on Flickr

Downtown by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr

The Great Wall by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Canadian Dream by Jack Landau, on Flickr

Toronto's skyline by Kuba Abramowicz, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto Aerial by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr

Urbansanity by Jack Landau, on Flickr

Sunset Point at Toronto City Henge by Katrin Shumakov, on Flickr

Toronto Twin-TowerCondo by Jacky Huang, on Flickr

Beauty In the Darkness by Houssein Omar, on Flickr

Dense City by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

density. by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto-Dominion Centre by Richard Pilon, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto Christmas Lighting by wyliepoon, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto Christmas Lighting by wyliepoon, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto by Vincent Demers, on Flickr

B&W Scenery.. by Aris Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

Fog is upon us (rain drops on lens for added interest!) by Aris Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dundas-Yonge Square by Warriorwriter, on Flickr

702_7973 by Mike Falkner, on Flickr

Exhibit residences by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr

Christmas Eve in Toronto, 2015 by Wes Robertson, on Flickr

Ont - 2015-11-0043 by Shane MacClure, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto by Vincent Demers, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto by karl_vie, on Flickr

Toronto by John Tavares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_7613 by Chris Barker, on Flickr

Untitled by Madison Acorn, on Flickr

Toronto city promenade by nizega, on Flickr

Toronto city promenade by nizega, on Flickr

Toronto city promenade by nizega, on Flickr

Toronto city promenade by nizega, on Flickr

Toronto city promenade by nizega, on Flickr

Toronto city promenade by nizega, on Flickr

Toronto city promenade by nizega, on Flickr

Toronto city promenade by nizega, on Flickr

Toronto city promenade by nizega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dense City by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr

Dencity by Shutter Spy, on Flickr

Condense by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

In the heart of Toronto (1600×1067) by Antonio Max, on Flickr

702_8609 by Mike Falkner, on Flickr

013_7734b by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr

Toronto - Canada 2016 - Reflections of Commerce by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr

Old Commerce Building by Alan Leclaire, on Flickr

Black, White & Red All Over by Bryan Bonnici, on Flickr

the.instrument by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr

Toronto by Mark Quigley www.markquigley.ie, on Flickr


----------



## buenosaireseze (Jul 18, 2013)

Probably, the best city to live in the whole word. Everything looks perfect.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Density Toronto by Vivek McCague, on Flickr

IMG_1648 by Rohit A, on Flickr

David Pecaut Square by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr

Downtown by John Tavares, on Flickr

Up Above by Mario Cozzarini, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

DSC_0145 by Pohan Chen, on Flickr

IMG_0913 by Miles Leblanc, on Flickr

toronto night by Shoot Twenyseventwenty, on Flickr

In the heart of Toronto (1600×1067) by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto - 2016-01-03 at 16-54-28.jpg by infliximab, on Flickr

Toronto - 2016-01-03 at 16-51-15.jpg by infliximab, on Flickr

Toronto - 2016-01-03 at 16-47-26.jpg by infliximab, on Flickr

Toronto - 2016-01-01 at 16-36-42.jpg by infliximab, on Flickr

16-488559 by drum118, on Flickr

Toronto Skyline and CN Tower by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr

HNR (21 Dundas Square, 35s, Diamond Schmitt Architects, ERA Architects, Page + Steele/IBI Group Architects Inc) by drum118, on Flickr

Toronto Panoramic by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

CN Tower Viewpoint - Looking East - Toronto - Canada, August 2015 LR by gmrichards.t21, on Flickr

CN Tower Viewpoint - Cityscape looking North - Toronto - Canada, August 2015 by gmrichards.t21, on Flickr

Clustered by Jack Landau, on Flickr

One of my #favourite #views of #Toronto #skyscrapers . #view #Toronto #worldcaptures #panoramic#clouds #winter #instatravel #city #buildings #skyscraper #urban #design #cities #town #cityscape #skyscrapers #architecturelovers #HDR #tower #archilovers # by [email protected], on Flickr

Toronto by Waris Ruhel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

700_8289 by Mike Falkner, on Flickr

DSC_4259.jpg by Paul Mackin, on Flickr

Wavy on the top. #lgg4 by Bryan Evans, on Flickr

Toronto. Winter 2016 by Iskou - Hee, on Flickr

_DSC0607 by Cameron Smith, on Flickr

Toronto - 2016-01-03 at 16-54-28.jpg by infliximab, on Flickr

_DSC0597 by Cameron Smith, on Flickr

16-488559 by drum118, on Flickr

Toronto - 2016-01-03 at 16-47-26.jpg by infliximab, on Flickr

TORONTO by Senifalu, on Flickr

One of my #favourite #views of #Toronto #skyscrapers . #view #Toronto #worldcaptures #panoramic#clouds #winter #instatravel #city #buildings #skyscraper #urban #design #cities #town #cityscape #skyscrapers #architecturelovers #HDR #tower #archilovers # by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fireworks At CityPlace by Duncan Rawlinson - Duncan.co - @thelastminute, on Flickr

Toronto by Zak Nuttall, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto by CJ Burnell, on Flickr

Toronto 2015 by Florin Bruxelles, on Flickr

Toronto 2015 by Florin Bruxelles, on Flickr

Toronto 2015 by Florin Bruxelles, on Flickr

B&W Toronto (5/52) by Rob Huang, on Flickr

Hidden Hotel - On The Buses, City Sightseeing - Toronto - Canada, August 2015 LR by gmrichards.t21, on Flickr

Sky Scraper by Focus Fade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lightning across the City by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr

Toronto 4 by euan White, on Flickr

tall.dark.&.handsome by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto Aerial by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr

CityPlace by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CityPlace by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Financial District, downtown by mytripsonline, on Flickr

Beauty In the Darkness by Houssein Omar, on Flickr

in.density by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr

Downtown by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr

Toronto 066 by Sofya Piro, on Flickr

Orange Sail by Lori Whelan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Boats in Light and Darkness by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Caved In by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

Fireworks At CityPlace by Duncan Rawlinson - Duncan.co - @thelastminute, on Flickr

Toronto Photo: Saks Fith Avenue In Hudson's Bay Store On Queen St by drum118, on Flickr

Cass + CHAZ Yorkville Condos + One Bloor St E + Cass II by drum118, on Flickr

Credit Where Credit is Due by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

Fort York by Lisa Stokes, on Flickr

City Place by Lisa Stokes, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto by No Body, on Flickr

University by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyline by Jenna Nash, on Flickr

TORONTO by GREG, on Flickr

The Canadian by Shaun McGinnis, on Flickr

Night Life by kotsy, on Flickr

#Downtown #Toronto with a #blue #sky. #toronto_insta #reflections #Canada #skyscrapers. by Marco Bellucci, on Flickr

Untitled by N N, on Flickr

Credit Where Credit is Due by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

Picasso by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto Christmas Lighting by wyliepoon, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto Christmas Lighting by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Splendor by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

Fireworks At CityPlace by Duncan Rawlinson - Duncan.co - @thelastminute, on Flickr

Apartment view.. by Bruno Rosales, on Flickr

20160306-00019 by Vladmir Luna, on Flickr

Untitled by Yi Zhang, on Flickr

Snow Wall by kotsy, on Flickr

Toronto Skyline by Jim Albani, on Flickr

Bay Street by Howard Yang, on Flickr

Downtown Core by Jim Albani, on Flickr

Pins and needles. #PentaxiansUnite #pentax #streetsoftoronto #toronto #blogto #the6 #igerstoronto #culturetripto #hypetoronto #lovetoronto #torontolife #instagood #instadaily #igers #picoftheday #photooftheday #instalike #bestoftheday #urbanphotography #c by Justin Briginshaw, on Flickr

Toronto (Canadá) by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr

midnight marauders by Aisha Jallow, on Flickr

Toronto Downtown by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

6IX by sean.winick photography, on Flickr

2016 03 12_3987 by Paul Sherwood, on Flickr

Towers by chrisd666, on Flickr

Toronto Skyscraper by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Toronto Skyscraper by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Toronto Skyscraper by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

Toronto City Hall by Christian Koval, on Flickr

Royal Bank Plaza S2 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr

Toronto City Hall by Howard Yang, on Flickr

Sunset on Toronto - Explored by Richard Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Finch Avenue and Yonge Street in Toronto by Sirus Kashefi, on Flickr

silver city by Gail Makila, on Flickr

The Blue Hour by Leigh Miller, on Flickr

100 Davenport Rd (Diamante Development, 39s, Douglas Cardinal Architects, Scott Shields Architects) by drum118, on Flickr

Yorkville Condominiums (32 Davenport Road, Lifetime Developments, 31s, Rudy Wallman Architects) + The Florian (88 Davenport Road, Diamante Development Corporation, 21s, Hariri Pontarini Architects, Young + Wright Architectural) by drum118, on Flickr

One Bloor East (1 Bloor St E, Great Gulf Homes, 75s, Hariri Pontarini Architects) by drum118, on Flickr

16-491186 by drum118, on Flickr

Where the Thunder Strikes by CJ Burnell, on Flickr

Old City Hall by neoncratic, on Flickr

Exhibit (200 Bloor St W, Metropia, Plazacorp Urban Residential Communities, Bazis International, 30s, R Varacalli Architecture Inc) by drum118, on Flickr

WP_20160320_19_51_17_Pro by ct321789, on Flickr

P1020323_DxO by Kevin Burke, on Flickr

Twilight #twilight #sonyalpha #sonya7rii #igerstoronto #urban #igtoronto #instagood #instadaily #toronto #torontophoto #city #citylights #zeiss #cntower #rogerscentre #skydome by Tom Davis, on Flickr

Liberty Village Night 1 by Robert Zaichkowski, on Flickr

Macroeconomics by Christian Koval, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

the.form.of.function by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr

013_7734b by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr

Toronto - Canada 2016 by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr

Toronto - Canada 2016 by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr

The 1% of the 1% by fotoguymp, on Flickr

Lighting over Willowdale. by Chase De Almeida, on Flickr

Toronto by Paul de Gregorio, on Flickr

Toronto by Paul de Gregorio, on Flickr

Toronto Full Moon by Judah Hernandez, on Flickr

waaay up by sean.winick photography, on Flickr

D75_6892-HDR-Edit.jpg by John Ryan, on Flickr

Toronto D100 Nov 2010_0142 by AF Morrow, on Flickr

EY Tower by stevevephotostream#1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

in.density by jonathancastellino, on Flickr

DTK_4840r by crobart, on Flickr

Toronto Financial District skyscrapers by Nicoli OZ Mathews, on Flickr

Lookup @ night in Downtown Toronto by [email protected], on Flickr

Dencity by Shutter Spy, on Flickr

Dense City by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr

Toronto 4 by euan White, on Flickr

Kanada - Toronto by Marcel Parske, on Flickr

Kanada - Toronto by Marcel Parske, on Flickr

Toronto 51 Stories Up by Vernon Bone, on Flickr

Toronto by David Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto skylinie from the CN Tower in Toronto by shirley elliott, on Flickr

All about perspective (14/52) by Rob Huang, on Flickr

Skyline by Alex Suen, on Flickr

CITYSCAPE by Maria Grandi, on Flickr

North Bathurst Yard by Greg Glatz, on Flickr

David Pecaut Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

City Hall, Toronto, at dusk by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

014 by Niall Daniels, on Flickr

EY Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Karma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Karma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

INDX by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto, Canada by Cristian Cuevas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bay St. & Harbour St., Toronto 2016 by Howard, on Flickr

David Pecaut Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto (6) by jmkrkuvia, on Flickr

EY Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Queens Quay West by Howard, on Flickr

DSC_4894 by Cameron McLellan, on Flickr

DSC_4883_tum by Cameron McLellan, on Flickr

Downtown Toronto by Maksym Pyatnochka, on Flickr

Oculum photography Downtown by Aitor Rodriguez Claro, on Flickr

Toronot Skyline Over Roundhouse Park M by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr

Toronto skylinie from the CN Tower in Toronto by shirley elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Khalsa Day Toronto 2016 by Journey.ca, on Flickr

Towering #torontophoto #torontolife #toronto_insta #torontophotography #igtoronto #instagood #instadaily #instamood #ricoh #ricohgr2 #ricohgr #the6ix #igerstoronto by Tom Davis, on Flickr

Ryerson University, Toronto by Jeff Bowen, on Flickr

Toronto by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr

Old City Hall, Toronto, Ontario, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr

IMG_1764 by Crain National, on Flickr

IMG_1804 by Crain National, on Flickr

reasons_152 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

reasons_003 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

firstgoodbye_065 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

harbour_032 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

Night Life by Donna Brittain, on Flickr

6th Moon by Doris Gjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Splendor by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

Density Toronto by Vivek McCague, on Flickr

Toronto city hall by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Downtown seen from Harbour Front by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr

Untitled by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr

Nathan Philips Square by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr

Bloor St E / Huntley St by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr

Ryerson University Student Learning Centre by PJMixer, on Flickr

Khalsa Day Toronto 2016 by Journey.ca, on Flickr

reasons_078 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr

reasons_019 by HomicidalSociopath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Views (17/52) by Rob Huang, on Flickr

Gooderham Building - Toronto by Jonathan Gallant, on Flickr

013_7734b by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr

013_7735b by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr

Toronto - Canada 2016 by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr

Toronto - Canada 2016 - Reflections of Commerce by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr

Toronto - Canada 2016 by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr

2015 - Calgary - CBD East by Ted McGrath, on Flickr

monumentalism. by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr

Among Giants by Michael Muraz, on Flickr

Yorkville by Marcanadian, on Flickr

An Urban Slant by Kevin B. Dawson, on Flickr

L Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Concrete Jungle by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Variable Density by Jack Landau, on Flickr


Bay Street at night by hogtown_blues, on Flickr


Midnight Club, Toronto by Jamie Betts Photo, onickr


Toronto city centre with the CN Tower by Aitor García Viñas - agvinas, on Flickr

in.density by jonathancastellino, on Flickr

DTK_4840r by crobart, on Flickr

Toronto Financial District skyscrapers by Nicoli OZ Mathews, on Flickr

Lookup @ night in Downtown Toronto by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Density Toronto by Vivek McCague, on Flickr

Nature in the City, Toronto by Jeff Bowen, on Flickr

Splendor by Empty Quarter, on Flickr

Nathan Phillip Square/ City Hall by wyliepoon, on Flickr

Nathan Phillip Square/ City Hall by wyliepoon, on Flickr

Lots of windows by Trish and Philip Simpson-Boulsbee, on Flickr

Toronto by Alfonso Coppola, on Flickr

Flatiron, Gooderham Building by Maria Tresidder, on Flickr

Untitled by markyeg, on Flickr

Untitled by markyeg, on Flickr

Untitled by markyeg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kanada - Toronto by Marcel Parske, on Flickr

Kanada - Toronto by Marcel Parske, on Flickr

Toronto 51 Stories Up by Vernon Bone, on Flickr

Toronto by David Chen, on Flickr

Toronto by Adam, on Flickr

Downtown by Claudia Loughran, on Flickr

Toronto Financial District by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

One of Those Nights by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Dense City by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr

Toronto 4 by euan White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nature in the City, Toronto by Jeff Bowen, on Flickr

Density by Lori Whelan, on Flickr

Casa II (42 Charles St East (YMCA property), Cresford Development Corporation, 56s, architectsAlliance) + One Bloor East (1 Bloor St E, Great Gulf Homes, 75s, Hariri Pontarini Architects) by drum118, on Flickr

One Bloor East (1 Bloor St E, Great Gulf Homes, 75s, Hariri Pontarini Architects) by drum118, on Flickr

16-497537 by drum118, on Flickr

16-497544 by drum118, on Flickr

City Dreams of Morning Blue Hour by Katrin Shumakov, on Flickr

Toronto Skyline by Do Gon, on Flickr

Capitalism Monolith by Chris Tone, on Flickr

TD Centre by Marcanadian, on Flickr

TD Centre by Marcanadian, on Flickr

TD Centre by Marcanadian, on Flickr

TD Centre by Marcanadian, on Flickr

TD Centre by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Great Wall by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr

Left Behind by umap.imaging, on Flickr

Toronto 066 by Sofya Piro, on Flickr

DSC_1095 by Sath Kham, on Flickr

One King West c by gerard bouteau, on Flickr

Orange Sail by Lori Whelan, on Flickr

urban shapes by Nick Kernick, on Flickr

DSC_4154 by Jared Rubinsky, on Flickr

Evening Commute by CJ Burnell, on Flickr

0855_042 by Vince Amato, on Flickr

0855_017 by Vince Amato, on Flickr

Canada Life Insurance head office (long exposure) - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Toronto Entertainment District Rising by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Twilight over Toronto by Nick Kernick, on Flickr

Downtown by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr

Ghosts in Black & White by umap.imaging, on Flickr

Toronto by Tetsuaki Miyake, on Flickr

DSC00802 by Moodycamera Photography, on Flickr

DSC00971 by Moodycamera Photography, on Flickr

DSC00849 by Moodycamera Photography, on Flickr

Toronto, Canada [1920x1080] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

An air ambulance sits at the ready 16 floors above Downtown Toronto [OC][1600x934] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Building On Building by kotsy, on Flickr


----------

